# Seguimento - Setembro 2006



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 02:29)

Primeiro dia do outono climático, mas de outono só mesmo o nome porque o dia vai ser clássico de verão...  

Em minha casa a temperatura desce lentamente, ainda vou com 19,2ºC...

Pelo menos em algumas localidades do norte e centro (quanto mais ao litoral mais frio) as mínimas vão ser bem baixas. Ás 00h Lamas de Mouro tinha 8,0ºC e Arouca tinha 12,5ºC... Em Trás-os-Montes Montalegre estava com 12,7ºC e Carrazeda de Ansiães com 12,2ºC. No Algarve Aljezur com 15,8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 02:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por aki a minima desceu uns 10ºc relativamente a noite de ontem, tenho neste momento 16ºc ontem tinha 26/27ºc


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 02:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> por aki a minima desceu uns 10ºc relativamente a noite de ontem, tenho neste momento 16ºc ontem tinha 26/27ºc



Que contraste, aqui está mais quente que ontem  

Engraçado são as previsões do I.M. para as temperaturas de hoje. Eles prevêm mínima de 14ºC em Viana do Castelo. Só que ás 00h Viana do Castelo já tem exactamente 14,0ºC  

Devem corrigir logo pela manhã, depois da mínima já ter sido registada, como normalmente fazem.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 02:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Que contraste, aqui está mais quente que ontem
> 
> Engraçado são as previsões do I.M. para as temperaturas de hoje. Eles prevêm mínima de 14ºC em Viana do Castelo. Só que ás 00h Viana do Castelo já tem exactamente 14,0ºC
> 
> Devem corrigir logo pela manhã, depois da mínima já ter sido registada, como normalmente fazem.



pois isso ja nos sabemos como eles trabalham  so espero que este inverno tenham mais capacidade de previsao do que o ano passado, tipo cotas de neve, temperaturas avisos para o snbpc enfim o costume


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 02:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, tal como o Seringador previa, o nevoeiro chegou em força, não se vê um palmo á frente do nariz.    Estou sem temperatura de momento no sensor, mas deverá andar a rondar os 18ºC, o nevoeiro acabou por impedir a descida da temperatura....


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 03:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui, tal como o Seringador previa, o nevoeiro chegou em força, não se vê um palmo á frente do nariz.    Estou sem temperatura de momento no sensor, mas deverá andar a rondar os 18ºC, o nevoeiro acabou por impedir a descida da temperatura....



Que inveja, ja estou com saudades do nevoeiro! O dia que vir um aqui em pleno verão até digo que é mentira...


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 03:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui também entrou à umas horas muito nevoeiro e a temperatura desceu agora tenho 18,9ºC


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 03:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 17.6ºC e continua o nevoeiro, o que vai impedir a descida da temperatura.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 03:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Neste momento tenho 17.6ºC e continua o nevoeiro, o que vai impedir a descida da temperatura.



Pois aqui já está a subir de novo mas continua muito nevoeiro agora 19,3ºC n vai baixar disto


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje a mínima foi bem mais baixa que a de ontem.

Em casa: 12,9ºC e 11,9ºC na estação.


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento neblina, visibilidade até 2km (sensivelmente), minima foi de 17,2ºC!


----------



## Luis França (1 Set 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Olá pessoal,

Ontem esteve nevoeiro (obrigado, Seringador) com visibilidade +/- 500 metros, na costa de Sintra - não se via um palmo à frente, a praia estava óptima mas, um friozinho de bater a dentição (mínima de 18º e máxima de 33º em Sintra). Cá em baixo não sei as temperaturas. Hoje em Sintra já estão 22º (o costume).
Acordei hoje com o nevoeiro a levantar e nortada a acompanhar; vou ver como está a água do mar ....


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Afinal também tive mínima inferior á de ontem: 14,1ºC. A temperatura está a subir rapidamente, já vou com 28,5ºC.

Ás 06h, Lamas de Mouro com 5,9ºC, Arouca com 9,0ºC e Carrazêda de Ansiães com 7,5ºC.


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Afinal também tive mínima inferior á de ontem: 14,1ºC. A temperatura está a subir rapidamente, já vou com 28,5ºC.
> 
> Ás 06h, Lamas de Mouro com 5,9ºC, Arouca com 9,0ºC e Carrazêda de Ansiães com 7,5ºC.



Bem Fil o frio em altitude já está a chegar


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 13:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Ontem esteve nevoeiro (obrigado, Seringador) com visibilidade +/- 500 metros, na costa de Sintra - não se via um palmo à frente, a praia estava óptima mas, um friozinho de bater a dentição (mínima de 18º e máxima de 33º em Sintra). Cá em baixo não sei as temperaturas. Hoje em Sintra já estão 22º (o costume).
> Acordei hoje com o nevoeiro a levantar e nortada a acompanhar; vou ver como está a água do mar ....



 De nada, quase que se está melhor dentro de água do que fora dela


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui a mínima desceu aos 17,7ºC depois de uma madrugada de intenso nevoeiro neste momento levo 27,0ºC e 1016hpa...


----------



## tozequio (1 Set 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Fim de tarde bem fresquinho por aqui, neste momento 21.9ºC, tive máxima de 25.4ºC, mínima de 16.6ºC.


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Fim de tarde bem fresquinho por aqui, neste momento 21.9ºC, tive máxima de 25.4ºC, mínima de 16.6ºC.



Agora venha o Nevoeiro, como o filme  " The Fog" embora mais parecesse fumo...


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mas tenho fé que a mudança ocorra na 2ª semana de Setembro  e o pior é que vai ser a Vinha a mais prejudicada, espero estar enganado! 
Bom fim de semana lêmo-nos 2ª


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2006 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A máxima de hoje já é superior à registada em todo o mês de Agosto (33,2ºC).
Hoje: 12,9ºC / 33,2ºC (o que dá uma boa amplitude térmica).


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 28ºC agora tenho um fim de tarde um tanto estranho! sem vento nenhum e abafado 27,4ºC o céu está estranho um azul esbranquiçado ao perto e ao longe tem uma cor acastanhada mas que eu saiba não há fogo por perto!!  normalmente acontece depois de um dia muito quente mas nem foi o caso de hoje!


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 19:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ainda tenho os 27,5ºC  ou entra neblina ou nevoeiro ou esta noite vai ser quentinha!!Segunda feira preocupa-me não me admiro de ver 40/41ºC na grande Lisboa!nem quero imaginar o interior  vamos ver...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2006 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Ainda tenho os 27,5ºC  ou entra neblina ou nevoeiro ou esta noite vai ser quentinha!!Segunda feira preocupa-me não me admiro de ver 40/41ºC na grande Lisboa!nem quero imaginar o interior  vamos ver...



Sim, segunda feira vai ser muito quente. Seria estranho se a máxima de todo o Verão ocorresse agora em Setembro


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui o céu está coberto e a temperatura ainda não baixou muito (28,3ºC).


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tive uma máxima de 24,8 e uma minima de 16,4.

Neste momento tenho 19,9º. Para segunda feira a máxima será mesmo alta, pode ser mesmo o dia mais quente do ano. Quanto a isso já não há mais nada a fazer a não ser aguentar. A partir de dia 7 será bem melhor felizmente


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Sim, segunda feira vai ser muito quente. Seria estranho se a máxima de todo o Verão ocorresse agora em Setembro



Ou a coisa muda até lá ou acredito piamente que podem ocorrer as máximas mais elevadas deste verão em muitas zonas do pais!e até serem batidos recordes de temperatura máxima para o mes de Setembro já falta poucos dias não se deve alterar muito em relação ou que já está 
 ainda tenho 27,1ºC dá para ver pelas imagens de satélite bastante nebulosidade a entrar pelo norte aqui também tão a aparecer algumas nuvens medias e altas do lado do mar mas muito poucas...


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A maioria das estações têm o seu record de Setembro neste escaldante dia ou no dia a seguir:






Por isso acho que dificilmente algum record será batido. Agora o record deste verão é bem possivel!

Eu também tive hoje uma máxima superior à máxima mais alta de Agosto, 31,6ºC! Neste momento 23,6ºC ainda...


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2006 às 10:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta manhã a mínima aqui em casa foi de 14,7ºC e 13,5ºC na estação.

Nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura mínima tem sido bem elevada, ontem 20,4ºC e hoje 20,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bons dias...Por aqui tive mínima de 18,3ºC e neste momento tenho 23,5ºC até nem está mau para a hora que é!


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2006 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois por cá está bastante calor, mas não tanto como ontem á mesma hora. Neste momento 27,8ºC e subindo a uma velocidade de 2,7ºC/hr. A mínima foi de 15,4ºC. O céu está nublado por umas nuvens muito finas parecidas a cirrus o que não deixa a temperatura subir ainda mais


----------



## Pedro Canelas (2 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Por aqui já está calor temos:
- 29.5ºC
-1017 mb
- 33% RH

Abraços


----------



## tozequio (2 Set 2006 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Depois de uma mínima de 14.5ºC e uma madrugada de intenso nevoeiro, tenho agora céu completamente limpo e 28.7ºC, com tendência para aumentar.


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2006 às 20:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje o dia foi um pouco menos quente que ontem.
Em casa: 14,7ºC / 31,2ºC


----------



## Luis França (2 Set 2006 às 21:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui na costa de Sintra, o raio do nevoeiro nao despegou o dia todo; tinha uma faixa de 1 km de largura e sol a toda a volta (pelo menos estava fresco) - Sintra, agora com 26º.

Mas, parece que nos Açores esta noite vai chover à brava


----------



## LUPER (2 Set 2006 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 25,6 de maxima e minima de 16,4.

Neste momento tenho 20,0º, e tudo indica que irei ter mais uma minima na casa dos 16.

Tenho reparado que algumas estações têm atingido temperaturas baixas, inferiores a 7º, é um bom sinal.


----------



## LUPER (2 Set 2006 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem e a temperatura continua a descer, tenho 18,1 neste momento


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2006 às 23:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive a máxima de 30ºC e neste momento tenho 22,6ºC hoje apanhei um dos melhores se não o melhor dia de praia deste ano espectacular


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2006 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tive máxima de 29,6ºC, alta mas inferior á de ontem e quase de certeza inferior á que vai acontecer amanhã. Nem me estranhava muito alcançar amanhã a máxima do ano mas penso que isso não irá acontecer.

Agora 20,9ºC e 47% hr.


----------



## tozequio (3 Set 2006 às 01:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tive hoje 14.5ºC/28.7ºC, e neste momento estou com 18.0ºC. No entanto, devido à ausência do nevoeiro, temo que a máxima de amanhã já se aproxima perigosamente dos 30ºC por aqui...


----------



## Luis França (3 Set 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Sintra estao 31º, aqui em baixo na costa o nevoeiro persiste em nao levantar; até está "frio" (neste momento estou com camada 0 polar), visibilidade 600 metros, faróis acesos, já sabem como é. O mar já parece maré viva (a água está pró gelado). Aqui já estamos no Outono/Inverno. 





Praia Grande em www.beachcam.pt (vejam a diferença nas outras praias perto de Lx)


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 17:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Em Sintra estao 31º, aqui em baixo na costa o nevoeiro persiste em nao levantar; até está "frio" (neste momento estou com camada 0 polar), visibilidade 600 metros, faróis acesos, já sabem como é. O mar já parece maré viva (a água está pró gelado). Aqui já estamos no Outono/Inverno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois mas toda a gente insiste na onda de calor, é que dá sempre jeito para entreter a maralha.

O povinho é tão fraco psiologicamente, que se a televisão diz que tá calor, eles acham que está calor.

Na minha zona vejo pessoas que andam de calções e manga curta com 15 ou 16, e dizem que não têm frio. É o efeito da televisão e da onda de calor, enfim....


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2006 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho uma máxima aquém do esperado neste momento tenho a máxima 29,5ºC mas esta a subir ainda!


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem a temperatura máxima está a fazer neste momento olhem para a hora e vejam a máxima 33ºC subiu bem desde o meu ultimo post a pouco mais de uma hora...


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2006 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Bem a temperatura máxima está a fazer neste momento olhem para a hora e vejam a máxima 33ºC subiu bem desde o meu ultimo post a pouco mais de uma hora...



Se calhar está a entrar ar quente de sul?  

Aqui tive uma máxima de 30,8ºC e mínima de 16,1ºC. Acho que amanhã o calor vai apertar mais. Neste momento 28,1ºC.


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui máxima de 27,4 e minima de 17, mais um dia quentinho, mas nada de especial.

Neste momento tenho 23,1. Aqui nota-se que está mais quente do que os outros dias


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2006 às 21:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A máxima foi mesmo os 33ºC mas só começou a subir a partir das 17h e tal com a máxima as 19h amanha temo que aconteça o mesmo mas muito mais cedo levando a temperatura bem alta 
neste momento tenho 28,7ºC


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 21:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Por aqui máxima de 27,4 e minima de 17, mais um dia quentinho, mas nada de especial.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 23,1. Aqui nota-se que está mais quente do que os outros dias



E cerca de 1h depois já tenho 20,7. Que bela queda na temperatura


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2006 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E cerca de 1h depois já tenho 20,7. Que bela queda na temperatura



Que sorte quem me dera ter essa temperatura aqui tbm  está um ar mto mto abafado lá fora ainda levo 28,4ºC o mesmo que em casa tenho de ir para a rua não da para estar em casa assim maldito verão nunca mais acaba venha o fim da semana


----------



## Fil (3 Set 2006 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Que sorte quem me dera ter essa temperatura aqui tbm  está um ar mto mto abafado lá fora ainda levo 28,4ºC o mesmo que em casa tenho de ir para a rua não da para estar em casa assim maldito verão nunca mais acaba venha o fim da semana



Isso, venha o fim de semana que este já está a acabar  

Eu aqui ainda vou em 25,8ºC mas desce a um bom ritmo de 1,5ºC/hr.


----------



## tozequio (3 Set 2006 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 15.0ºC/31.0ºC, mas amanhã o calor vai apertar mais.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Set 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Isso, venha o fim de semana que este já está a acabar
> 
> Eu aqui ainda vou em 25,8ºC mas desce a um bom ritmo de 1,5ºC/hr.



Passou tao rapido o fds..irra


----------



## dj_alex (3 Set 2006 às 23:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui tive 15.0ºC/31.0ºC, mas amanhã o calor vai apertar mais.



Ahhh...Parabens


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui a coisa baixou para os 18,7º, digamos que lá fora está agradavel 

O proximo fds será muito frio por aqui, espero ter médias diárias na casa dos 14 a 15º, vamos ver se cumpre


----------



## tozequio (3 Set 2006 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Ahhh...Parabens



Ainda foste a tempo  

Obrigado.


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já viram que temos mais de metade do País com alerta laranja? Aveiro e Viana são os unicos distritos que estão verde, daí talvez eu não sentir a tal onda de calor 

Não parece assim um pouco exagerado por metade do pais em alerta laranja?


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Já viram que temos mais de metade do País com alerta laranja? Aveiro e Viana são os unicos distritos que estão verde, daí talvez eu não sentir a tal onda de calor
> 
> Não parece assim um pouco exagerado por metade do pais em alerta laranja?



NAO


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> NAO



Só de me lembrar que no episodio de Janeiro puseram alerta amarelo e agora mete tudo a laranja, dá a ideia de terem 2 pesos e 2 medidas, apenas isso


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Só de me lembrar que no episodio de Janeiro puseram alerta amarelo e agora mete tudo a laranja, dá a ideia de terem 2 pesos e 2 medidas, apenas isso




Isso tem a ver com os criterios...:P O frio extremo em portugal continental e sp mt dificil de acontencer, ao contrario do calor...


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 00:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Isso tem a ver com os criterios...:P O frio extremo em portugal continental e sp mt dificil de acontencer, ao contrario do calor...



Mas será que eles precisam de -15 para colocarem um alerta laranja de frio?  Os critérios estão todos trocados e mal feitos quanto a mim. No Alentejo sempre, mas sempre fez calor de 40 todos os verões, isso é normal. Agora frio de queda de neve não é normal . E quanto a mim fazia mais sentido era colocar um alerta para a queda repentina nas temperaturas, digo eu


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas será que eles precisam de -15 para colocarem um alerta laranja de frio?  Os critérios estão todos trocados e mal feitos quanto a mim. No Alentejo sempre, mas sempre fez calor de 40 todos os verões, isso é normal. Agora frio de queda de neve não é normal . E quanto a mim fazia mais sentido era colocar um alerta para a queda repentina nas temperaturas, digo eu



Se fosse assim tao normal a anomalia em relaçao a 61-90 nao era tao grande como esta no outro topic para beja acho eu...


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Se fosse assim tao normal a anomalia em relaçao a 61-90 nao era tao grande como esta no outro topic para beja acho eu...



Eu quero ver como é que vão lidar com este Inverno, o que é que vão inventar .

As isos a partir de quinta são apenas da 15 para baixo e mais para a frente começerá a 5 e a 10 a reinar em pleno mês de Setembro. quero ver se mete um alerta por frio fora de época


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 00:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ainda tenho 25,5ºC a esta hora !amanha a coisa promete ser mesmo quente!


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 01:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Ainda tenho 25,5ºC a esta hora !amanha a coisa promete ser mesmo quente!



Pois assim por ai vai ser mesmo quente, eu tenho 18,0º é uma grande diferença


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pois assim por ai vai ser mesmo quente, eu tenho 18,0º é uma grande diferença



Este verão por aqui tem sido muito poucos os dias com temperaturas de 18,0 ou menos dai tbm as casas tarem uns fornos, esta acredito que seja a ultima semana assim 
agora tenho 24,8ºC


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 01:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Este verão por aqui tem sido muito poucos os dias com temperaturas de 18,0 ou menos dai tbm as casas tarem uns fornos, esta acredito que seja a ultima semana assim
> agora tenho 24,8ºC



Esta é mesmo a ultima semana,o mês de Setembro tem umas supresas para a malta a respeito de frio. No emsemble das 18 pode ver-se que no porto existe uma saída com a iso +3  .Isso é o tipico de Janeiro e Fevereiro


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 02:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Esta é mesmo a ultima semana,o mês de Setembro tem umas supresas para a malta a respeito de frio. No emsemble das 18 pode ver-se que no porto existe uma saída com a iso +3  .Isso é o tipico de Janeiro e Fevereiro



Parafraseando o Fil, diria que essa iso +3 é ficção científica.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (4 Set 2006 às 05:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boa noite
Alguém aqui no fórum me pode explicar este fenómeno. 
Ontem sai da área de serviço de Santarém com 35º e fui
Até Foz do Arelho, ai não se via nada com tanto nevoeiro, arranquei 
Direito a S. Martinho do Porto onde encontrei 15º encoberto e para salvar 
a festa caiu alguns pingos …


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 08:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Parafraseando o Fil, diria que essa iso +3 é ficção científica.



Será que é mesmo?


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas

Hoje vai ser o Pico e a partir de amanhã as coisas vão arrefecer.. 
Minima hoje, 20,1ºC, estão neste momento 25,4ºC


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje vai ser o Pico e a partir de amanhã as coisas vão arrefecer..
> Minima hoje, 20,1ºC, estão neste momento 25,4ºC



Hj vai ser é um forno...Olha-se para os mapas das previsões parece que estamos em Julho e Agosto...40ºC para Beja, 41ºEvora, 40º para Portalegra e Castelo Branco... 

Já para não falar nos 38ºem Lisboa...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Boa noite
> Alguém aqui no fórum me pode explicar este fenómeno.
> Ontem sai da área de serviço de Santarém com 35º e fui
> Até Foz do Arelho, ai não se via nada com tanto nevoeiro, arranquei
> ...



Na maioria dos casos de nevoeiro associado à brisa terrestre/marítima, flutuações na direção do vento, usualmente de natureza diurna, fazem parte do mecanismo. O ar proveniente do continente aquecido é resfriado ao passar sobre a superfície fria do oceano. Se os ventos forem de moderado a forte, a turbulência pode manter uma abrupta taxa de resfriamento nas camadas inferiores, e nuvens estratiformes se formarão sob a inversão turbulenta. Entretanto, se o vento for fraco, uma densa superfície de nevoeiro pode ser desenvolvida sobre o oceano. Este nevoeiro pode ser trazido de volta para o continente por uma brisa marítima que se faz sentir no meio da tarde, podendo voltar para o oceano quando a brisa terrestre prevalescer novamente. 

Fonte:http://www.master.iag.usp.br/ensino/Sinotica/AULA11/AULA11.HTML


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Na maioria dos casos de nevoeiro associado à brisa terrestre/marítima, flutuações na direção do vento, usualmente de natureza diurna, fazem parte do mecanismo. O ar proveniente do continente aquecido é resfriado ao passar sobre a superfície fria do oceano. Se os ventos forem de moderado a forte, a turbulência pode manter uma abrupta taxa de resfriamento nas camadas inferiores, e nuvens estratiformes se formarão sob a inversão turbulenta. Entretanto, se o vento for fraco, uma densa superfície de nevoeiro pode ser desenvolvida sobre o oceano. Este nevoeiro pode ser trazido de volta para o continente por uma brisa marítima que se faz sentir no meio da tarde, podendo voltar para o oceano quando a brisa terrestre prevalescer novamente.
> 
> Fonte:http://www.master.iag.usp.br/ensino/Sinotica/AULA11/AULA11.HTML



Resumidamente, tem elevado indice de influência oceânica, é como um termostato, acontecendo muito no Porto e todo o litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Resumidamente, tem elevado indice de influência oceânica, é como um termostato, acontecendo muito no Porto e todo o litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro



E na região de Sintra...Entre o cabo da roca e ericeira...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Resumidamente, tem elevado indice de influência oceânica, é como um termostato, acontecendo muito no Porto e todo o litoral a norte do cabo Carvoeiro



Até aqui no Algarve!! Tudo o que mete agua e terra!!!


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



> Comunicado válido entre 2006-09-04 12:05:00 e 2008-05-06 12:00:00
> 
> Assunto: Previsão de descida da temperatura a partir de dia 6
> 
> ...



Devem a andar a ler os post do LUPER


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 12:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Devem a andar a ler os post do LUPER



Devem antes de andar a espreitar no METEOPT


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento chegamos ao 36ºC em Pedras Rubras, onde já vai a previsão do IM em 32ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 12:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

32,2ºC neste momento e 17,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Devem antes de andar a espreitar no METEOPT



Eu quando disse que era os meus, era apenas pq sou o mais "agressivo", nada de mais além disso. 

Mas parece que desde que o meteopt surgiu que eles têm vindo a melhorar e muito a sua qualidade de informação. Assim sim, os meus parabens


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Reparem como está a existir uma concentração de energia a SW dos Açores e como já está alimentar a depressão a W do arquipelago, vamos ver se tem força suficiente para afastar o Ant. mais para Sul.
Contudo uma coisa é certa esta energia e vapor de água vai ter que ir para N/NE e irá afectar os Açores, mais tarde. 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/loop-rb.html


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2006 às 13:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui em minha casa tive uma mínima altissima de 19,3ºC, por pouco que me livrei de uma mínima tropical... Neste momento 31,3ºC


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive mínima de 18.5ºC e já tive máxima de 36.0ºC, mas neste momento já desceu para "apenas" 35.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 16:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui graças a deus não está o escaldão que temia!alias até agora a máxima foi durante fim da manha 33ºC mas desceu um pouco de tarde para os 31/32ºC e tem se mantido assim até agora se for como ontem sobe ao fim da tarde se não acaba por ser um dia "fresco" tendo em conta o que se previa a minha mínima foi bem tropical 21,6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Set 2006 às 20:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois por aqui nem queiram ver neste momento 35,5ºC e dentro de casa 31ºC, mas a máxima foi de 43,5ºC  
Mas o pior são as noites que não baixam dos 28ºC para amanhã o nosso IM dá inclusivé 29ºC de mínima para Portalegre


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois por aqui nem queiram ver neste momento 35,5ºC e dentro de casa 31ºC, mas a máxima foi de 43,5ºC
> Mas o pior são as noites que não baixam dos 28ºC para amanhã o nosso IM dá inclusivé 29ºC de mínima para Portalegre



Epá isso ai está um forno.

Eu tive uma minima de 15,1 e uma máxima de 34,7º. neste momento tenho ainda 26,8º, mas está a descer a bom ritmo


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O clima aqui em Setúbal não para de me surpreender a máxima foi mesmo 33ºc e foi ao fim da manha como tinha dito no outro post neste momento tenho apenas 21ºC e 85%HR  vim à pouco da figueirinha e a serra não se via muito bem por causa da neblina que entrava    hoje o Alentejo escaldou mesmo a sério


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2006 às 20:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Dia bem quente por estas bandas. A apenas algumas décimas do valor mais elevado deste Verão aqui em casa e o valor mais elevado deste Verão na estação meteorológica.

Aqui em casa: 17,6ºC / 35,4ºC
Est. meteorológica: 17,6ºC / 37,1ºC

Ainda 30,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> O clima aqui em Setúbal não para de me surpreender a máxima foi mesmo 33ºc e foi ao fim da manha como tinha dito no outro post neste momento tenho apenas 21ºC e 85%HR  vim à pouco da figueirinha e a serra não se via muito bem por causa da neblina que entrava    hoje o Alentejo escaldou mesmo a sério



Boa máxima mesmo, muito bom.

Hoje por volta das 14.00 vi o termómetro do carro em 30 minutos descer 7 graus, dos 36 de máxima que apareceu pros 29, devido à entrada de ar frio do mar e depois ficou-se sempre por ai.


----------



## ACalado (4 Set 2006 às 20:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas por aqui tenho uns torridos 30ºc  certamente e das noites mais quentes deste ano senão a mais quente.... tou farto deste calor, fartinho mesmo, venha o inverno
Humidade 	21%
Pressão Atmosférica 1018mb


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bom, hoje parece-me que vamos ter em Braga a 1ª noite tropical desde a vaga de calor de Julho. Ainda tenho 30ºC     
Este calor é completamente fora de época!


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Bom, hoje parece-me que vamos ter em Braga a 1ª noite tropical desde a vaga de calor de Julho. Ainda tenho 30ºC
> Este calor é completamente fora de época!



Eu por aqui já só tenho 24º   . Acredito que me irei safar de uma noite tropical.


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 22:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho 27.2ºC...


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Sigo com 23,5º. Isto hoje está mesmo quentinho  . É para nos despedir-nos em beleza, pq o Inverno será grande e duro


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje é a minha vez de estar no fresco tenho neste momento 20ºC mas a cair para os 19ºc  87%HR


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem só já tenho 22,7........


----------



## FSantos (4 Set 2006 às 23:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Às 23,30h estão: 

24.5ºC exterior

36% HR.

Estou a 11 km em linha recta do mar.

Sopra brisa ligeira de Leste.

Que tosta.


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Quase meia-noite e a tempertura praticamente estabilizada, tenho neste momento 26.6ºC no exterior a 25.5ºC nos quartos.


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui por muito pouco que não bati a máxima do ano, tive 33,3ºC, só a 0,3ºC do record. Agora tenho 24,4ºC espero que desça o suficiente para não ter uma humilhante mínima tropical em pleno Setembro.

A estação meteorológica é que teve mesmo a máxima do ano com 37,1ºC e só a 0,6ºC do record absoluto para Setembro que está em 37,7ºC.


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 00:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Aqui por muito pouco que não bati a máxima do ano, tive 33,3ºC, só a 0,3ºC do record. Agora tenho 24,4ºC espero que desça o suficiente para não ter uma humilhante mínima tropical em pleno Setembro.
> 
> A estação meteorológica é que teve mesmo a máxima do ano com 37,1ºC e só a 0,6ºC do record absoluto para Setembro que está em 37,7ºC.



Por aqui à meia-noite ainda tenho 26.3ºC, só um cataclismo é que impediria uma mínima tropical.


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Reparei agora que duas estações bateram o seu record de máxima para Setembro  

Évora: 42,4ºC (anterior record: 39,7ºC)
Lisboa/Geofisico: 37,3ºC (anterior record: 37,1ºC)

Provavelmente houve mais records para este mês...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Reparei agora que duas estações bateram o seu record de máxima para Setembro
> 
> Évora: 42,4ºC (anterior record: 39,7ºC)
> Lisboa/Geofisico: 37,3ºC (anterior record: 37,1ºC)
> ...



Pois esta +25 fez estragos nas máximas.

Neste momento 22.2º, estou a ver que vou ter mesmo uma noite tropical


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Reparei agora que duas estações bateram o seu record de máxima para Setembro
> 
> Évora: 42,4ºC (anterior record: 39,7ºC)
> Lisboa/Geofisico: 37,3ºC (anterior record: 37,1ºC)
> ...



E ainda falta todo o dia de hoje.

Só agora é que a temperatura baixou para 25ºC aqui em casa


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pois esta +25 fez estragos nas máximas.
> 
> Neste momento 22.2º, estou a ver que vou ter mesmo uma noite tropical



Porque? São só 2ºC e ainda há muita noite pela frente! Eu tou pior ainda com 23,9ºC.

O unico consolo disto é que a partir de agora as temperaturas são sempre a descer (ou isso espero).


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Curiosas temperaturas em Trás-os-Montes às 23h, Carrazeda de Ansiães com 16.5ºC e Mogadouro com 29.7ºC, locais que não devem estar afastados por mais de 30/40km.

Já agora Fil, onde encontras as temperaturas extremas recordes registadas em cada estação? Fartei-me de procurar no site do IM mas não encontro...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Porque? São só 2ºC e ainda há muita noite pela frente! Eu tou pior ainda com 23,9ºC.
> 
> O unico consolo disto é que a partir de agora as temperaturas são sempre a descer (ou isso espero).



Sempre a descer e ainda nos vão dar um mês de Setembro com recordes ao contrario. Tinha a sua piada, qual é a temperatura minima em Brangança do mês de Setembro?


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Curiosas temperaturas em Trás-os-Montes às 23h, Carrazeda de Ansiães com 16.5ºC e Mogadouro com 29.7ºC, locais que não devem estar afastados por mais de 30/40km.



Por alguma razão, a temperatura desce quase muito rápido em Carrazeda com o cair da noite, mas depois ao longo da madrugada acaba por estabilizar um pouco.



tozequio disse:


> Já agora Fil, onde encontras as temperaturas extremas recordes registadas em cada estação? Fartei-me de procurar no site do IM mas não encontro...



Isso gravei para o PC do antigo site do I.M! Para quem quiser, pode sacar aqui:

http://www.freefileupload.net/file.php?file=files/050906/1157412443/clima.rar

Depois cliquem no fundo da página onde diz "Click Here To Download!".



LUPER disse:


> Sempre a descer e ainda nos vão dar um mês de Setembro com recordes ao contrario. Tinha a sua piada, qual é a temperatura minima em Brangança do mês de Setembro?



É de 1,4ºC, tá um pouco dificil


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aljezur tinha ás 22h cerca de 15º, que bela temperatura  , estação mais fria


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 00:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Aljezur tinha ás 22h cerca de 15º, que bela temperatura  , estação mais fria



Essa estação de Aljezur tem umas temperaturas um tanto ou quanto estranhas 



Fil disse:


> Isso gravei para o PC do antigo site do I.M! Para quem quiser, pode sacar aqui:
> 
> http://www.freefileupload.net/file.php?file=files/050906/1157412443/clima.rar
> 
> Depois cliquem no fundo da página onde diz "Click Here To Download!".



Obrigado Fil, tem informações bastante interessantes


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui vou agora com 19ºC nunca me passou pela cabeça ver esta temperatura logo hoje no dia mais quente do ano em muitos locais do pais não dá para para sair de casa sem um casaquinho!!  e a pouco e pouco vai descendo pelo menos eu já me livrei de mais uma mínima tropical já levo menos 3ºC do que a mínima da ultima noite..


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Aqui vou agora com 19ºC nunca me passou pela cabeça ver esta temperatura logo hoje no dia mais quente do ano em muitos locais do pais  e a pouco e pouco vai descendo pelo menos eu já me livrei de mais uma mínima tropical já levo menos 3ºC do que a mínima da ultima noite..



Que sorte  

Já viram o pdf que o I.M. lançou dum pequeno resumo para o passado mês de Agosto? Tem lá dados bem interessantes como aqueles 6,2ºC de máxima no dia 13 de Agosto de 1945 em Lagoa Comprida  

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Resumo_climosto2006a_ag

Eram outros tempos...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Essa estação de Aljezur tem umas temperaturas um tanto ou quanto estranhas



Aljezur tem uma localização especial, perto do mar e entre a serra de Monchique e a de Espinhaço do cão


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Por alguma razão, a temperatura desce quase muito rápido em Carrazeda com o cair da noite, mas depois ao longo da madrugada acaba por estabilizar um pouco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom ficheiro FIL, muito obrigado mesmo. A estação mais proxima de mim que tem dados é a do Porto, parece que pelo andamento do mês podemos ficar abaixo da média 21.0. Até acho que pode ficar uns º abaixo mesmo


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Aljezur tem uma localização especial, perto do mar e entre a serra de Monchique e a de Espinhaço do cão



Mas mesmo no Inverno apresenta temperaturas completamente inesperadas para o Algarve, salvo erro em Fevereiro de 2005 terá mesmo chegado a bater os -7ºC.


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 03:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A temperatura desceu até aos 21,1ºC e agora subiu para os 22,4ºC actuais


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 10:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje foi uma noite tropical coma mínima nos 23,4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Hoje foi uma noite tropical coma mínima nos 23,4ºC



Noite Tropical????

24h: 28,6Cº em V.R.S.A.

E nao foi das mais quentes!!!


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mínima de 17,5ºC, mas na est. meteorológica foi mais baixa (16,8ºC).
Agora 27,3ºC.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8869 disse:
			
		

> Noite Tropical????
> 
> 24h: 28,6Cº em V.R.S.A.
> 
> E nao foi das mais quentes!!!



Há meia noite de ontem estavam 26,9ºC


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 11:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Há meia noite de ontem estavam 26,9ºC



Eu ainda tive 16,9 de minima


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Set 2006 às 11:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Há meia noite de ontem estavam 26,9ºC



Isso sim é tropical!

A minima que registei foi de 26,2 ás 5h da manha!!

Foi uma noite caliente em toda a sua media!! mas nao teve grandes picos!!


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu também tive mínima tropical: 20,3ºC  

Neste momento já vou em 31,3ºC, acho que vou mesmo bater a máxima do ano.

Portalegre teve uma mínima de 25,7ºC e a Guarda ás 06h estava com surpreendentes 24,0ºC. As temperaturas mais baixas foram atingidas na Beira Litoral.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Eu também tive mínima tropical: 20,3ºC
> 
> Neste momento já vou em 31,3ºC, acho que vou mesmo bater a máxima do ano.
> 
> Portalegre teve uma mínima de 25,7ºC e a Guarda ás 06h estava com surpreendentes 24,0ºC. As temperaturas mais baixas foram atingidas na Beira Litoral.



Miníma bem alta por aí.
Aqui já vai em 32ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Set 2006 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui a noite foi mais fresquinha que a anterior ficámo-nos pelos 22,1ºC
Neste momento já vamos com 35,6.... errr... perdão acabou de subir mais uma décima!; 35,7ºC 



LUPER disse:


> Eu ainda tive 16,9 de minima



Vês o arrefécimento global que defendes já se está a virar contra ti, qualquer dia isso aí transforma-se num polo norte!


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já vou em 32,5ºC, ontem a esta hora estavam 1,1ºC menos


----------



## tozequio (5 Set 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tive uma mínima mais baixa do que esperava, apenas 21.2ºC. No entanto, neste momento a temperatura já vai em 36ºC, que é a máxima de ontem.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas Tozequio! 
Tiveste um valor mais baixo do que o meu, está numa encosta  virada a Poente?


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui em casa, 35,5ºC de máxima, mais 0,1ºC que ontem.
34,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 18ºC e uma temperatura máxima muito boa mesmo 29,0ºC   agora tenho 27,9ºC se a humidade que está em 52% continuar a aumentar pode ser mais uma noite fresca como a ultima


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de 18ºC e uma temperatura máxima muito boa mesmo 29,0ºC   agora tenho 27,9ºC se a humidade que está em 52% continuar a aumentar pode ser mais uma noite fresca como a ultima



Grande temperatura, eu tive 36,4 e 16,9 e já fiquei contente. Amanhã tenho 10º a menos na máxima


----------



## Minho (5 Set 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Braga atingi em minha casa a máxima de 35.4ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Set 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui a máxima foi de 38,5ºC menos cinco que ontem, graças a Deus!! 

Neste momento ainda 29,1ºC


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive hoje a máxima do ano, 33,9ºC. A máxima da estação foi de 36,6ºC, menos que ontem. Agora ainda 25,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Actualmente tenho 21,5ºC,1014hpa e 83%HR nada mau


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Eu tive hoje a máxima do ano, 33,9ºC. A máxima da estação foi de 36,6ºC, menos que ontem. Agora ainda 25,7ºC.



Pelo desenvolvimento dos modelos ainda vais ter uma grande média em Bragança. As temperaturas de 1 digito estão ao virar da esquina e são duradoras

Neste momento já tenho 18,4º e hoje deve baixar dos 15º, espero eu


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Segundo as previsões do IM amanhã por Bragança devem atingir a máxima do deste verão não?

Lamas de Mouro estava as 23h com 12.4ºC Lindo!


----------



## tozequio (6 Set 2006 às 01:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Tozequio!
> Tiveste um valor mais baixo do que o meu, está numa encosta  virada a Poente?



Não, a rua onde moro está numa encosta virada para nascente, mas a minha casa acaba por estar virada para sul  

Acabei por ter 36.3ºC, o que até nem foi muito mau (apenas mais 0.3ºC do que ontem   )


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2006 às 10:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Vila Real Santo Antonio...

A primeira depressao local de setembro!!

Desde as 7:15 que se está a sentir aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de uns belos raios!!

28,5Cº

A depressao acaba de passar agora e vai com direcçao a Faro!!

Nota: A chuva é quente..e é uma bela depressao a que se classifica de uma Celula não severa!!


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 11:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8991 disse:
			
		

> Vila Real Santo Antonio...
> 
> A primeira depressao local de setembro!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2006 às 12:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mais um dia muito quente em perspectiva  
Neste momento 32,2ºC e 24% de Hr
A mínima ficou em 17,4ºC, com 16,3ºC na estação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2006 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Observações:

Ve-se nitidamente a formação destas celulas "normais"!!mas o que me esta a impressionar mais é o facto de morrerem tao rapidamente com nascem!!

Bandas de chuva e nada de vento...muito fraco, apenas uma leve brisa com se diz á "beaufort"!!!

A trovoada acalmou ouvindo-se um ruido de fundo de vez em quando...mas á noite é so sair de casa vo para o rio ver o "fogo de artificio" que é imperdivel.

Algumas pingas grossas!!

Tudo calmo... 28,7Cº (manteve-se) 12:15


12:18--Vem outra!! Acaba-se de formar uma possivel Celula em cache!!traz aguaceiros moderados a fortes!! Vem carregadinha de energia!! to á espera(deve chegar la para o 12:30)  to ansioso!!


----------



## tozequio (6 Set 2006 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho neste momento 26.9ºC, com algum nevoeiro a Oeste.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Set 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tudo calmo, dia cinzentão, com nuvens carregadas de àgua (céu cinzento azulado), mas nada de precipitação.
De mínima tive 22ºC e neste momento 33,9ºC.


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 14:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Logo (fim da tarde) vai ficar fresquinho e o nevoeiro vai entrar em força (já deve de estar em força no litoral), a sensação térmica vai ser desconfortável 
estão 23,2ºC a quase a minima de ontem


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Logo (fim da tarde) vai ficar fresquinho e o nevoeiro vai entrar em força (já deve de estar em força no litoral), a sensação térmica vai ser desconfortável
> estão 23,2ºC a quase a minima de ontem



Penso que a minha máxima fica pelos 25,7, ou seja menos uns 11º do que ontem, nada mau mesmo. Quanto ao nevoeiro e humidade aqui pela zona de Aveiro já se sente bem isso 

Ainda vamos ter uns minimas porreiras hoje


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Set 2006 às 16:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui já se vêem uns belos cumulos para interior, sobre as zonas de Sardoal a Vila de Rei.


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui estão agora 19ºC, na imagem satélite vê-se o desenvolvimento de células que se dirigem para a fronteira por isso Bragança, Guarda e até  Elvas poderão ver alguma coisa, se calhar só à distância, mas quem sabe? 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Por aqui estão agora 19ºC, na imagem satélite vê-se o desenvolvimento de células que se dirigem para a fronteira por isso Bragança, Guarda e até  Elvas poderão ver alguma coisa, se calhar só à distância, mas quem sabe?
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



NO site do IM ve-se melhor            

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2006 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Na ilha da Madeira desde o dia 4 até hoje estamos com o tempo conhecido por cá como "tempo de Leste". Trata-se de tempo quente possivelmente derivado de uma massa de ar quente vinda do norte de África. 
Onde moro recolhi os seguintes valores de temp. máx.: 
dia 4 - 36,4º
dia 5 - 37,4º
dia 6 - 34,0º
Nestes dias a mínima esteve entre os 20º e os 25º.
A humidade mínima foi de 15% e máxima de 65%. 
Como nota de curiosidade: O Funchal registou na madrugada do dia 5 de Set. entre as 2h e as 3h 33ºC segundo o IM !


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> NO site do IM ve-se melhor
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp



Não tem animação  e além disso raramente vou ao IM, prefiro outros, como por exemplo o Italiano  
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso7_2006-09-06 15:30:00.jpg


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ou este mais actualizado que o IM  
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2006 às 17:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 18,5ºC e uma máxima de apenas 26,0ºC e neste momento tenho 21,0ºC,1011hpa e 78%HR


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 18:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O site IM está em baixo, confirmando que não é só o fórum, espero que a manutenção seja para melhor..
" Por motivos de manutenção não nos é possível satisfazer o seu pedido neste momento. 
Seremos tão breves quanto possível. 
Pedimos desculpa pelo incómodo, por favor tente mais tarde. "


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Set 2006 às 18:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta nebulosidade a noroeste dos Açores, será ainda "restos" do Ernesto?


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 18:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pode estar a ser alimentada pelo fluxo extra-tropical do Ernesto que está mais a NW


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2006 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje, ainda poucas diferenças a registar, apenas algumas décimas a menos.

Em casa: 17,5ºC / 34,8ºC
Est. meteorológica: 16,3ºC / 36,5ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 21:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Braga na minha casa atingi os 32.9ºC de Max e 23ºC de Mín. A grande diferença em relação a ontem é que as temperaturas estãoa descer a um ritmo mais acelarado. Nota-se a entrade de ar fresco e húmido de Atlântico uffff


----------



## tozequio (6 Set 2006 às 23:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho 18.9ºC neste momento, com uma máxima de 29.0ºC. 

Estive esta tarde à beira-mar, e de facto o nevoeiro marcava a sua presença. No entanto, aqui em casa, ele ainda não chegou, apesar de se notar nitidamente o ar marítimo fresco e húmido.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho neste momento 18,2ºC e o nevoeiro aproxima-se já da para o ver a entrar a uma grande velocidade mas ainda alto mas o céu já tem outra cor de vez em quando passa um carro todo molhado por cima como se tivesse a chover a humidade está neste momento nos 89% esta semana tem vindo a  tornar-se mais fria e húmida desde segunda feira pelo menos aqui em Setúbal!Quem mora no interior do Alentejo esta noite vai ver alguma actividade!alias a esta hora já devem ver luz


----------



## LUPER (7 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 18,1º, vamos ver se chego aos 15º


----------



## Fil (7 Set 2006 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive mais uma humilhante mínima tropical no dia de ontem com 20,2ºC.  

A máxima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem e ficou-se pelos 33,2ºC. Neste momento 23,9ºC. Este verão está mesmo prolongado...


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 09:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bom dia

Hoje mínima de 17,2ºC estão neste momento 18,1ºC, nevoeiro húmido, penso que poderá ocorrer murrinha junto à costa, pela imagem de satélite mostra alguma nebulosidade baixa e com algum vapor de água 

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje duvido muito que chegue aos 20ºC, quanto mais para os 25ºC esperados em Pedras Rubras


----------



## LUPER (7 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Hoje duvido muito que chegue aos 20ºC, quanto mais para os 25ºC esperados em Pedras Rubras



Também estou de acordo, passei junto a estação do INM em Aveiro e estavam 18º pelas 11.00h, não acredito que chegue aos 21º, caia uma murrinha muito fina e a sensação era de pleno Inverno. 

O nevoerio estende-se por aqui pelo menos uns 25 a 30 KM para o interior, pelo que isto promete umas máximas baixinhas


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O calor vai continuando por aqui.
Mínima de 16,2ºC e 31,7ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## tozequio (7 Set 2006 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Também estou de acordo, passei junto a estação do INM em Aveiro e estavam 18º pelas 11.00h, não acredito que chegue aos 21º, caia uma murrinha muito fina e a sensação era de pleno Inverno.
> 
> O nevoerio estende-se por aqui pelo menos uns 25 a 30 KM para o interior, pelo que isto promete umas máximas baixinhas



Curioso, por aqui não tenho nevoeiro e até tenho temperaturas bem altas, neste momento estão 28.2ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (7 Set 2006 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> O calor vai continuando por aqui.
> Mínima de 16,2ºC e 31,7ºC de máxima até ao momento.



Temperatura as 14h em bragança...34.2...Previsão do Im...35ºC

Váaa...nao podem sempre dizer mal...

Acertam em algumas...Para Castelo Branco e Beja tb acertaram.... 

Ahhh..Já agora..Lisboa e Faro tb....Por isso...E foi uma vista de olhos rapida..

Acho que tem que haver imparcialidade e não só dizer quando falham, mas também qd acertam...


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2006 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,3ºC e uma máxima de 28,5ºC  neste momento  tenho 23,4ºC,66%HR e 1012hpa


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Temperatura as 14h em bragança...34.2...Previsão do Im...35ºC
> 
> Váaa...nao podem sempre dizer mal...
> 
> ...




Hoje estava a duvidar, mas temos de dar crédito à previsão das temperaturas para hoje e vou dizer uma coisa rara, parabéns IM!


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2006 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Temperatura as 14h em bragança...34.2...Previsão do Im...35ºC
> 
> Váaa...nao podem sempre dizer mal...
> 
> ...



Até acertam muitas vezes  

Aqui em casa a máxima ficou em 34,2ºC mas na est. meteorológica deve ter passado de 35,0ºC.
Agora está nublado e algum vento, o que fez baixar a temperatura. 29,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (7 Set 2006 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boa tarde a todos
Por aqui o calor não nos larga embora a manhã tivesse com alguma fresquidão
em comparação com dias anteriores.
Máxima de 35,5 º


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2006 às 19:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo por aqui, já está em 27,8ºC.


----------



## tozequio (7 Set 2006 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tive mínima de 15.4ºC e máxima de 29.2ºC, neste momento tenho 21.2ºC, mas a temperatura desce a bom ritmo.


----------



## LUPER (7 Set 2006 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive máxima de 27,6 e minima de 16,6º. Neste momento já só tenho 19,3  

Na cidade de Aveiro o dia foi todo de nevoeiro e temperatura baixas


----------



## tozequio (7 Set 2006 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Por aqui tive máxima de 27,6 e minima de 16,6º. Neste momento já só tenho 19,3
> 
> Na cidade de Aveiro o dia foi todo de nevoeiro e temperatura baixas



De facto é curioso verificar o contraste que existe entre a beira-mar e apenas uns quilómetros para interior (vivo a cerca de 8km do mar, não vi ponta de nevoeiro e cheguei a ter temperaturas elevadas, ao contrário do que aconteceu no litoral).


----------



## LUPER (7 Set 2006 às 21:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> De facto é curioso verificar o contraste que existe entre a beira-mar e apenas uns quilómetros para interior (vivo a cerca de 8km do mar, não vi ponta de nevoeiro e cheguei a ter temperaturas elevadas, ao contrário do que aconteceu no litoral).



A minha casa fica a 25km em linha recta do mar, por isso a máxima tão elevada, pq em Aveiro não deve ter passado dos 21º


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2006 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tive finalmente uma mínima inferior a 20ºC ufa mas a tarde voltou a ser escaldante. Na estação 15,4ºC / 35,3ºC e em minha casa 17,6ºC / 32,4ºC. Agora 21,9ºC com céu nublado...


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A minha casa fica a 25km em linha recta do mar, por isso a máxima tão elevada, pq em Aveiro não deve ter passado dos 21º



É complicado prever as máximas no litoral, ainda por cima com situações de nevoeiro...Ha sempre demasiados efeitos locais para a dissipação do nevoeiro..Penso que nas regiões do interior o IM hj, deve ter acertado em quase todas as temperaturas...


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

17,0ºC mínima de hoje, ainda mais alta que a de ontem.
23,9ºC neste momento.
Depois destes dias tão quentes, é quase impossível que o mês de Setembro termine com uma média próxima da normal (18,3ºC para o mês de Setembro).


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> É complicado prever as máximas no litoral, ainda por cima com situações de nevoeiro...Ha sempre demasiados efeitos locais para a dissipação do nevoeiro..Penso que nas regiões do interior o IM hj, deve ter acertado em quase todas as temperaturas...



Parece que até que o benfica foi campeão?! 
Felizmente é coisa rara!


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Parece que até que o benfica foi campeão?!
> Felizmente é coisa rara!



Será que vamos ter campeão este ano???

Trapalhada geral no futebol ....


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Será que vamos ter campeão este ano???
> 
> Trapalhada geral no futebol ....




Eu aposto no GilVicente este ano


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2006 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas...tive uma mínima bem mais elevada hoje 19,3ºC e neste momento tenho 27,9ºC a temperatura tem subido desde o meio da semana ao contrario do que estava previsto a culpa é do ar marítimo e nevoeiros do inicio da semana baralharam tdo IM quando devia ter mostrado o nevoeiro no inicio da semana não mostrou e pôs temperaturas altíssimas quando na verdade a temperatura ficou  6/7ºC a baixo do que estava previsto hoje o IM põe nevoeiro pois hoje nevoeiro nem velo nem neblina tão pouco está um ar quente e seco neste momento, espero para o fim do dia morder a língua:P


----------



## tozequio (8 Set 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas, tive hoje uma mínima de 16.0ºC, e já vou com 27.7ºC, mas com um tecto de nuvens altas que não deverá permitir uma grande subida das temperaturas. Nevoeiro é que nem vê-lo.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 14:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A máxima, por aqui, já chegou a 31,0ºC e ainda deve subir mais.
Já levamos 10 dias seguidos com temperatura muito alta, num dos períodos mais quentes de todo o Verão e ainda não acabou. O outro período muito quente teve também 10 dias (9 a 18 de Julho), mas foi menos desconfortável pelas trovoadas e chuva quase todos os dias. Neste episódio nada de precipitação, só calor e tempo seco.


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> A máxima, por aqui, já chegou a 31,0ºC e ainda deve subir mais.
> Já levamos 10 dias seguidos com temperatura muito alta, num dos períodos mais quentes de todo o Verão e ainda não acabou. O outro período muito quente teve também 10 dias (9 a 18 de Julho), mas foi menos desconfortável pelas trovoadas e chuva quase todos os dias. Neste episódio nada de precipitação, só calor e tempo seco.




Sim tens razão DAN, e o que safou o NE  transmontano foi essa chuvinha, senão estavam


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 14:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> A máxima, por aqui, já chegou a 31,0ºC e ainda deve subir mais.
> Já levamos 10 dias seguidos com temperatura muito alta, num dos períodos mais quentes de todo o Verão e ainda não acabou. O outro período muito quente teve também 10 dias (9 a 18 de Julho), mas foi menos desconfortável pelas trovoadas e chuva quase todos os dias. Neste episódio nada de precipitação, só calor e tempo seco.



Pois...Já acreditam agora que este calor acabou por não ser normal e os avisos feitos pelo IM tinham alguma razao de ser???


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Pois...Já acreditam agora que este calor acabou por não ser normal e os avisos feitos pelo IM tinham alguma razao de ser???



Não eram os avisos em si, mas sim a escolha temporal dos mm, visto que lançaram no fim de Agosto, qdo houve diminuição, i.e em cima do acontecimento, quando deveriam de ter lançado para o início de Setembro


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não eram os avisos em si, mas sim a escolha temporal dos mm, visto que lançaram no fim de Agosto, qdo houve diminuição, i.e em cima do acontecimento, quando deveriam de ter lançado para o início de Setembro



Eles lançaram para as 2 alturas   

Assim ficaram todos avisados...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem aqui nesta zona é mesmo para esquecer.
Mínima 17,5º
Máxima 33,5º


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 16:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui a máxima já chegou a 32ºC. A norte estão a desenvolver-se umas nuvens de trovoada.


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Eles lançaram para as 2 alturas
> 
> Assim ficaram todos avisados...



Lançaram para uma altura quando já estava a enfraquecer não e outra quando já estavamos em cima!

Quanto à chuve que eles previam para 5ª feira( isto na 2ª) onde é que ela está?


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 17:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Aqui a máxima já chegou a 32ºC. A norte estão a desenvolver-se umas nuvens de trovoada.



Hoje podem ter qq coisa para aí

Hoje as temperaturas do IM para Pedras Rubras falharam máxima não chegou aos 26, não se pode elogiar que ficam logo derretidos.... 

temp. actual PR 21,7ºC  
33 para Viana e estão 19 agora??!!!  
também o NW peninsular é mais susceptivel de grandes oscilações


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

~Vê-se bem Essa célula Dan e o que é aquela formação nebulosa no Algarve?  
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## chechu (8 Set 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ola todos. 

Aqui em Paris a temperatura maxima foi de 21.2° a 14H00 UTC.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já começou a trovejar e também está muito vento. A temperatura desceu um pouco, 28,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



chechu disse:


> Ola todos.
> 
> Aqui em Paris a temperatura maxima foi de 21.2° a 14H00 UTC.



Olá, bem mais fresco por aí


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 18:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

´Vê-se bem agora o prolongamento da célula para SW/SE de Bragança, também para a Guarda deve de Bombar!
http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?n...ellit/WWW/infrarosso7_2006-09-08 16:45:00.jpg


----------



## chechu (8 Set 2006 às 18:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Podes se ver nesta pagina ( http://weather.no.sapo.pt/?gclid=CO_JxqbHw4QCFUNXEAod4Xd8MQ ) a criacão de nuvens en Manteigas perto da cidade da Guarda.


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 18:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



chechu disse:


> Podes se ver nesta pagina ( http://weather.no.sapo.pt/?gclid=CO_JxqbHw4QCFUNXEAod4Xd8MQ ) a criacão de nuvens en Manteigas perto da cidade da Guarda.



pois  e na covilha tambem ja caem os primeiros pingos (grossos) e tenho uns cumulonimbos com umas celulas muito interessantes em fase de maturação. a  chamada "bigorna" dos  cumulonimbos esta bastante visivel.

neste momento estou sob uma valente trovoada


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

ja apanhei um cagaço daqueles   caiu mesmo um raio perto de minha casa ate saltei da cadeira  
aqui estao fotos


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 20:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

acabadinhas de tirar foi pena ter sido com um telefone  







tb fiz um pekeno video com a camara de filmar mas nao sei como postar aki, mas  ja da pra ver o que se esta a passar inclusive a queda dos raios ja provocaram um pekeno foco de incendio


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui continua a trovejar e chegou a chover nos montes a norte da cidade.
Aqui ainda não choveu, mas deu para refrescar um pouco. 24,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> acabadinhas de tirar foi pena ter sido com um telefone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bem isto e irreal o trovoada que passou por aki deixou 2 incendios ai com uns 20km de distancia entre eles e  que sao bem visiveis do local de onde me encontro  
tem: 21.8ºc de repente ficou freskinho


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 22:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tem havido alguma actividade no interior de Portugal.


----------



## Fil (9 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Que belas nuvens e que bela vista tens aí de tua casa spiritmind!  

Também vi algo parecidopor aqui á tarde e chegou a cair uns pingos por breves instantes no local onde trabalho mas foi muito localizado. Sei que, segundo os dados da minha estação, a temperatura desceu uns 7ºC entre as 17:45 e as 19:20  

Mesmo assim a máxima continua alta para a época, 30,4ºC em minha casa e 33,7ºC na estação. A minha mínima foi de 17,7ºC. Agora 21,3ºC e 47%.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setúbal td muito calminho máxima de 29ºC e a esta hora tenho ainda 24,2ºC se continuar assim vou ter uma mínima tropical as nuvens altas que se instalarão durante a tarde n deixam baixar a temperatura  mas é mesmo só isso não vi mais do que nuvens altas  Parabéns para quem teve a sorte de ver as trovoadas de hoje...


----------



## tozequio (9 Set 2006 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois, por aqui trovoadas é coisa que não houve, apenas um tecto de nuvens altas que se instalou até por volta das 17h, altura em que a temperatura baixou consideravelmente, e o ar marítimo empurrou as nuvens para leste.

Tive 16.0ºC/29.4ºC, e neste momento tenho 19.1ºC e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> bem isto e irreal o trovoada que passou por aki deixou 2 incendios ai com uns 20km de distancia entre eles e  que sao bem visiveis do local de onde me encontro
> tem: 21.8ºc de repente ficou freskinho



Boas fotos.... Estão a faltar fotos de trovoadas aqui no nosso forum... eu infelizmente não tive oportunidade


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 00:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Melgaço estão 21.8ºC com algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2006 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mais um dia muito quente, para variar  
Mínima de 17,1ºC e máxima de 32,4ºC até ao momento.


----------



## LUPER (9 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 27,0º de maxima e 17,4 de minima. Amanhã devo ter máxima inferior a 25º


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima bastante tropical! 23,2ºC e a máxima de hoje foi de 32,5ºC um dia bastante quente como podem ver não sei onde para a descida de temperatura prevista para o fim desta semana!! Para a semana que vem é que baixa espero eu..


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2006 às 20:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Muito igual ao dia de ontem, calor e trovoada á distância.

Em casa: 17,1ºC / 32,5ºC (6,2ºC / 33,4ºC na estação)


----------



## Fil (9 Set 2006 às 21:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois é, trovoada por enquanto só mesmo á distância. Não tenho muitas esperanças que passe por cá. 

Foi mais um dia abafado, máxima de 30,4ºC em minha casa e mínima de 17,8ºC. Neste momento 24,5ºC e descendo a um bom ritmo de -1,8ºC/hr.

PS: Não sei se foi devido à trovoada mas estou a ver de minha casa um pequeno incêndio a norte, O Dan deve poder vê-lo perfeitamente.


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Set 2006 às 21:39)

*Mau Tempo: Tromba de água em Freixo de Espada à Cinta*

Inundações, várias pessoas assistidas e muitos estragos, foram estes os efeitos de uma tromba de água que ao início da noite assolou a zona de Freixo de Espada Cinta, em Bragança.

09/09/2006


(21:19) Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o vereador da Câmara local Pedro Mora classificou a situação como "uma catástrofe, nunca antes vista".

Segundo a mesma fonte, um autocarro foi atingido pela queda de um talude e várias crianças que seguiam no veículo tiveram também de ser assistidas por apresentarem sintomas de hipotermia.

A tromba de água provocou cheias na zona de Freixo de Espada Cinta, isolando várias pessoas, submergindo viaturas e destruído culturas agrícolas.

O vereador Pedro Mora sublinha que não há registo de vítimas, embora algumas pessoas, sobretudo idosos, tenham sido assistidas no centro de saúde, devido ao pânico.

Fonte:
http://www.rr.pt/noticia.asp?idnoticia=175339



Tromba de água lança caos em Freixo Espada à Cinta
2006/09/09 | 21:04
Várias crianças foram assistidas com sintomas de hipotermia

MAIS:

    * mais  Calor tem os dias contados
    * mais  Mau tempo mata três

Uma tromba de água provocou este sábado o caos em Freixo de Espada Cinta, Bragança, com pessoas isoladas pela água, um autocarro com crianças atingido por uma derrocada, viaturas submersas e agricultura destruída.

Este foi o cenário descrito à «Lusa» pelo vereador da Câmara local Pedro Mora, que classificou a situação como «uma catástrofe, nunca antes vista».

De acordo com o autarca, não há registo de vítimas, embora algumas pessoas, sobretudo idosos, tenham sido assistidas no centro de saúde, devido ao pânico.

Várias crianças, cujo número não soube especificar, tiveram também de ser assistidas por apresentarem sintomas de hipotermia, depois de o autocarro em que seguiam ter sido atingido pela queda de um talude.

O vereador não conseguiu explicar as circunstâncias concretas do acidente, devido à confusão em que disse encontrar-se, nos trabalhos de socorro.

Disse apenas que o autocarro seguia da praia fluvial da Congida, um espaço de lazer do concelho, junto ao rio Douro, «cheio de crianças, que vinham para a vila (Freixo), depois do última dia nas piscinas abertas».

Segundo disse, na zona mais baixa da sede de concelho (Fonte Seca), as inundações provocadas pela enxurrada originaram a acumulação de água, que chega a atingir «três metros de altura, junto às varandas das casas».

Várias pessoas presas em casa

«Há várias pessoas presas em casa, já pedimos ajuda à Protecção Civil para esta situação e para alojar temporariamente as pessoas que ficaram com as casas alagadas», disse.

O número de habitações inundadas ainda não está contabilizado, nem o dos automóveis arrastados e submersos pelas águas.

O vereador disse ainda que «a agricultura ficou destruída», nesta zona rural, onde se prepara a apanha da amêndoa e o início das vindimas.

Segundo informações do centro distrital de Operações de Socorro de Bragança estão no concelho seis corporações de bombeiros, num total de 47 homens e 14 viaturas.

Fonte daquele organismo admitiu que o número de bombeiros deve ser «bastante superior, porque não estão contabilizados os que acorreram às operações de socorro, sem passarem pelo quartel». 


Fonte:
http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=722760&div_id=291


Alguém tem mais informações sobre esta situação?


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2006 às 22:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Também só tomei conhecimento há pouco tempo.
De Bragança têm saído vários veículos de bombeiros, até pensei que estivesse a ocorrer algum incêndio, mas é capaz de ser pelo ocorrido em Freixo.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2006 às 22:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mais um dia com muita actividade na península.


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Set 2006 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Essa situação de Freixo Espada à Cinta... no aspecto humano terrível    
Mas nas vertente metereológica é bastante interessante, quantos litro por metro quadrado terão caído e em quantos minutos!?  

Por aqui eu bem vi trovoadas, por volta das 21H, mas passaram todas por Espanha em direcção Sudeste, e deixaram pelo menos um foco de incêndio, do qual se podia ver bem o clarão alaranjado ao longe, foram fortemente electricas.


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Essa situação de Freixo Espada à Cinta... no aspecto humano terrível
> Mas nas vertente metereológica é bastante interessante, quantos litro por metro quadrado terão caído e em quantos minutos!?
> 
> Por aqui eu bem vi trovoadas, por volta das 21H, mas passaram todas por Espanha em direcção Sudeste, e deixaram pelo menos um foco de incêndio, do qual se podia ver bem o clarão alaranjado ao longe, foram fortemente electricas.



Ainda não vi imagens da destruição, mas facilmente poderão ter caído 200 ou 300mm, pelo relatos que se ouvem. Ainda gostava de saber se teria um custo muito grande ter umas estações automaticas, Davis ou Oregon em cada concelho do País. É que muitas das vezes perdem-se dados muito importantes por causa disso.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu vi agora nas noticias os efeitos do temporal de ontem em Freixo Espada à Cinta e é uma coisa impressionante tbm gostaria de saber quantos litro por metro quadrado terão caído naquelas duas horas! Por aqui tive uma mínima mais baixa que a ultima 18,5ºC menos 5ºC que ontem!!a esta hora tenho 25,0ºC bem mais baixo do que ontem por esta hora!


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 14:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu vi agora nas noticias os efeitos do temporal de ontem em Freixo Espada à Cinta e é uma coisa impressionante tbm gostaria de saber quantos litro por metro quadrado terão caído naquelas duas horas! Por aqui tive uma mínima mais baixa que a ultima 18,5ºC menos 5ºC que ontem!!a esta hora tenho 25,0ºC bem mais baixo do que ontem por esta hora!



Tb vi agora as imagens e aquilo foram bem mais do que os 200 ou 300mm, teve de ser muita água para fazer aquilo.

Neste momento tenho 25,0 e tive minima de 17,7º. Hoje já se nota um pouco a diminuição progressiva da temperatura.


----------



## Fil (10 Set 2006 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Não cheguei a ver o de Freixo mas espero que o I.M ou o INAG tenham uma estação lá por perto.

Hoje tive uma mínima de 16,7ºC e a tarde está um bocado mais fresca que a dos dias anteriores, até ao momento a máxima foi de 28,1ºC que é t ambém a temperatura actual e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## chechu (10 Set 2006 às 16:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ola. 

Aqui hoje em Paris, tivemos uma minima de 14.6° ( 05H00 UTC ) e a temperatura maxima foi de 27.6°.  

E preciso gozar deste tempo porque sou amanha ainda vamos ter um dia de verão...  


DAny


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ainda não foi hoje que tive uma máxima inferior a 30ºC.

16,1ºC / 30,2ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2006 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 27,4ºC e céu com alguns períodos de muito nublado agora está limpo mas dá para ver no satélite que se aproximam muitas nuvens desta zona pelo que a temperatura não deve descer muito durante a noite neste momento tenho 25,8ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

19,9ºC por aqui. Esta noite a temperatura está a descer um pouco mais rápido.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> 19,9ºC por aqui. Esta noite a temperatura está a descer um pouco mais rápido.



O mapa de temperaturas já põe Bragança com minimas abaixo dos 10 e algumas zonas das Asturias com as primeiras geadas


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> O mapa de temperaturas já põe Bragança com minimas abaixo dos 10 e algumas zonas das Asturias com as primeiras geadas



Em Setembro já são normais mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Em Setembro já são normais mínimas inferiores a 10ºC.



A média das minimas até é de 11,7º o que implica algumas minimas abaixo dos 10º. Agora será que ainda vais ter uma média perto destes valores com as ultimas minimas?


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A média das minimas até é de 11,7º o que implica algumas minimas abaixo dos 10º. Agora será que ainda vais ter uma média perto destes valores com as ultimas minimas?



Em Setembro de 2005 foram 11 dias com mínima inferior a 10ºC.

Acho bem difícil a média da mínima ficar próximo de 11,7ºC este mês.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Em Setembro de 2005 foram 11 dias com mínima inferior a 10ºC.
> 
> Acho bem difícil a média da mínima ficar próximo de 11,7ºC este mês.



Penso que ainda é possivel, pq a proxima semana terá quase sempre minimas bem baixas em todo o norte, e ainda faltam 20 dias para o fim de setembro


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu acho que este mês já não se safa de ficar acima ou bem acima da média em qualquer ponto do país, é melhor deixarmos as anomalias negativas para o próximo inverno hehe...

Hoje já se nota o ar maritimo a entrar, Lamas de Mouro ás 22h já está com 10,5ºC. Aqui em minha casa tenho 17,6ºC, menos 3ºC que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Hoje já se nota o ar maritimo a entrar, Lamas de Mouro ás 22h já está com 10,5ºC.



Ainda ontem lá fui jantar de t-shirt. Fosse hoje rapava um frio    


Aqui por Braga também se nota e de que maneira a entrada de ar frio. Neste momento tenho 20.2ºC


----------



## Santos (11 Set 2006 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas, Por aqui temos 19,9ºC e céu nuvens cada vez mais


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 09:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Finalmente tenho uma estação meteo... comprei no plus  

ontem:

Máx: 27,2º C
Min: 17,1º C


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta manhã já apresentou um valor bem mais baixo que nestes últimos dias.
12,9ºC de mínima aqui em casa e 11,3ºC na estação.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

 Boas,

Hoje minima de 17,5ºC a partir da hora do almoçoa vamos ter chuvinha para limpar o óleo na estrada e limpar o ar...


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Em Setembro de 2005 foram 11 dias com mínima inferior a 10ºC.
> 
> Acho bem difícil a média da mínima ficar próximo de 11,7ºC este mês.



Também me parece que não...Setembro até agora foi bastante quente e anomalo e já vamos em quase metade do mes...


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje minima de 17,5ºC a partir da hora do almoçoa vamos ter chuvinha para limpar o óleo na estrada e limpar o ar...



Pela imagem de satélite, parece que o pior da nublosidade está a passar...
N sei se teremos a abençoada chuva durante a tarde...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite, parece que o pior da nublosidade está a passar...
> N sei se teremos a abençoada chuva durante a tarde...



Aguaceiros irão cair, pq será atrás desta banda nebulosa que alguma advecção formará algumas células embebidas 
Serão uns 3/4mm no máximo 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Finalmente o SAM todo verdinho...

Já nao era sem tempo...


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 12:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Finalmente o SAM todo verdinho...
> 
> Já nao era sem tempo...



A proxima vez que ficar amarelo ou laranja espero que seja pelo frio


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 12:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A diferença é brutal em relação ao dias anteriores, a esta hora estou com uma temperatura de 21,3ºC e céu muito nublado  

A mínima é que foi muito alta comparada à da estação, 14,8ºC.

Lamas de Mouro chegou a ter uma temperatura de 6,7ºC ás 01h mas depois subiu talvez devido á entrada de nebulosidade.


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 13:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Espero não chegar à máxima prevista para hoje pelo IM (29ºC).
A mínima foi bem mais baixa que o previsto  

24,3ºC de máxima até ao momento, aqui em casa.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 14:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Para já no porto nem sinal de uma chuvita...


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

alguem ja registou precipitação??? 
o Im dá aguaceiros moderados aqui pro porto e braga... N vejo nada


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O IM dava para hoje Períodos de Chuva no Norte e Litoral Centro a partir do meio da manhã, com passagem a aguaceiros acompanhados de Trovoadas.  

É incrível, a dificuldade crescente de, com os mais avançados meios, se fazerem previsões correctas. Até agora, aqui em Braga, o dia todo nublado, mas sem um único pingo de chuva ...

Aguardemos pelo desenrolar da tarde ...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 16:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> O IM dava para hoje Períodos de Chuva no Norte e Litoral Centro a partir do meio da manhã, com passagem a aguaceiros acompanhados de Trovoadas.
> 
> É incrível, a dificuldade crescente de, com os mais avançados meios, se fazerem previsões correctas. Até agora, aqui em Braga, o dia todo nublado, mas sem um único pingo de chuva ...
> 
> Aguardemos pelo desenrolar da tarde ...


Vão cair uns aguaceiros daqui a pouco, atrasou um pouco, agora nunca veria períodos de chuva


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2006 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 18,8ºC e agora tenho a máxima até ao momento 26,0ºC e 1015hpa,de manha ainda ameaçou chover mas acabou por não cair nem uma pinga agora tenho o céu aqui cada vez mais limpo e até ao fim do dia deve ficar quase limpo em todo o pais! Alguém deste fórum viu chover hoje?não me parece que vá chover mais hoje!!!se é que choveu hoje!


----------



## tozequio (11 Set 2006 às 17:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui já caiu meia dúzia de pingos, mas parou rapidamente, nem molhou o chão.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 17:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de 18,8ºC e agora tenho a máxima até ao momento 26,0ºC e 1018hpa,de manha ainda ameaçou chover mas acabou por não cair nem uma pinga agora tenho o céu aqui cada vez mais limpo e até ao fim do dia deve ficar quase limpo em todo o pais! Alguém deste fórum viu chover hoje?não me parece que vá chover mais hoje!!!se é que choveu hoje!



Eu n vi chuva nenhuma... e ja n acredito q veja...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Eu n vi chuva nenhuma... e ja n acredito q veja...



Acredito que ainda vão cair umas pinguitas, atrasou um bocadito, mas vai ser somente no NW peninsular


----------



## chechu (11 Set 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Chechu aqui em Paris.  

Minima de 15.4° e maxima de 29.8°.


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



chechu disse:


> Chechu aqui em Paris.
> 
> Minima de 15.4° e maxima de 29.8°.



BOAS
POIS POR AÍ TEM ESTADO BOM PARA A ÉPOCA DO ANO, MAS VIA CABAR BREVEMENTE


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui já caíram umas pinguitas, tempo fesquinho!, até que enfim! 

Máx: 26ºC
min: 18,4ºC

Temp. actual 25,7ºC e com uma bela brisa de Este (vinda do Oceano!  )

Esta noite se não fosse pela nuvens já teríamos uma mínima decente!


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje sim, a temperatura desceu para valore já próximos do normal para a época.
Céu nublado durante todo o dia mas não choveu. 22,4ºC neste momento.

Em casa: 12,9ºC / 24,4ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento norte da Madeira com 23,6ºC e céu 50% nublado. A parte da manhã esteve com nevoeiro e com temperatura entre os 22 - 23º.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 25,6 de maxima e 17,2 de minima. Sempre pensei de a máxima hoje ser mais baixa. Neste momente tenho 22,49º de média em Setembro


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui já caíram umas pinguitas, tempo fesquinho!, até que enfim!
> 
> Máx: 26ºC
> min: 18,4ºC
> ...



Brisa de Este, vinda do oceano !?  
Não será antes de Oeste ?


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2006 às 23:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas noites por aqui todo limpo  e uma temperatura de 20,4ºC, 1016hpa e 82%HR


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje enfim uma máxima digna de Setembro: 23,3ºC  

Neste momento 16,9ºC e o I.M. prevê uma mínima de 9ºC, se não nublar muito até é possivel.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 23:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Hoje enfim uma máxima digna de Setembro: 23,3ºC
> 
> Neste momento 16,9ºC e o I.M. prevê uma mínima de 9ºC, se não nublar muito até é possivel.



Ainda vão recuperar a média vcs ai por Brangança


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda vão recuperar a média vcs ai por Brangança



Para isso só mesmo com uma onda de frio com a mesma intensidade da onda de calor que atravessamos no inicio de mês


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda vão recuperar a média vcs ai por Brangança



Olha que era necessário valores bem baixos. Por exemplo, a média da máxima em Setembro é de 24,9ºC e este mês ainda está em 33,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 00:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem, vou-me deitar com uma temperatura de 20.4ºC. Que saudades tinha de umas noites assim   
Boa Noite


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Set 2006 às 08:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta noite tive uma mínima de 18º C (ontem 17)


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Para isso só mesmo com uma onda de frio com a mesma intensidade da onda de calor que atravessamos no inicio de mês




O que neste momento me parece impossivel...


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Olha que era necessário valores bem baixos. Por exemplo, a média da máxima em Setembro é de 24,9ºC e este mês ainda está em 33,6ºC.



Por aqui na serra do Pilar nos últimos 3 anos, a média das máximas de Setembro, foram sempre superiores à média (que não gosto de falar) 61-90, sendo que 2005 foi o mais quente!


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Por aqui na serra do Pilar nos últimos 3 anos, a média das máximas de Setembro, foram sempre superiores à média (que não gosto de falar) 61-90, sendo que 2005 foi o mais quente!



E este ano como está o comportamento da média?


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E este ano como está o comportamento da média?



Para já está acima do normal, isto respeitante às máximas


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

estão a desenvolver-se alguns cúmulus Castellanus no Porto e outros mais desenvolvidos a E mas não consigo descortinar se são humilis ou nimbus


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 13:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 25.7ºC e alguma nublosidade a Leste, tive mínima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, 25,0ºC e poucas nuvens. A mínima hoje foi de 13,0ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 13:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em minha casa tive mínima de 13,9ºC. Agora 23,9ºC, o dia de hoje vai ser mais quente que ontem mas dentro do normal para a época.

A mínima na estação foi de 11,5ºC.


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Estou a ver mal ou surge a SW uma banda nebulosa a SW de onde é que surgiu, ainda é muito cedo para que a frente nos afecte   
Parece que está haver indícos de um enchimento da frente à medida que chegar a terra?! 


http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Set 2006 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas a todos pessoal!Eu espero vir d volta com o frio já que este verão foi mm p suar..E venho com uma novidade acabadinha d sair no telejornal da TVE,onde deu imagens das primeiras neves da Sierra Nevada em Espanha..!Já se sente o cheirinho dela..   Esperemos este ano voltar a passar muitas noites em claro a espera d novas tempestades!Gd abraço a todos!Ah!Já agora,aqui pelo Porto,sol e 22ºC..


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem -vindo Tiago 

Primeiro espero pelas tempestades e por imagens de uma bela ciclogenese 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas a todos pessoal!Eu espero vir d volta com o frio já que este verão foi mm p suar..E venho com uma novidade acabadinha d sair no telejornal da TVE,onde deu imagens das primeiras neves da Sierra Nevada em Espanha..!Já se sente o cheirinho dela..   Esperemos este ano voltar a passar muitas noites em claro a espera d novas tempestades!Gd abraço a todos!Ah!Já agora,aqui pelo Porto,sol e 22ºC..



Bem-vindo novamente, grandes noites que passamos por aqui, mas esperemos que este Inverno seja ainda melhor


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 16:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas a todos pessoal!Eu espero vir d volta com o frio já que este verão foi mm p suar..E venho com uma novidade acabadinha d sair no telejornal da TVE,onde deu imagens das primeiras neves da Sierra Nevada em Espanha..!Já se sente o cheirinho dela..   Esperemos este ano voltar a passar muitas noites em claro a espera d novas tempestades!Gd abraço a todos!Ah!Já agora,aqui pelo Porto,sol e 22ºC..



Bem vindo Tiago, este será concerteza o ano da malta das neves


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Bem vindo Tiago, este será concerteza o ano da malta das neves



Deus te Ouça!    pq não estou muito convicto


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 18:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Deus te Ouça!    pq não estou muito convicto



      

Vamos esperando e vamos vendo, este inverno vai ser mais frio do que o ultimo, e por cada nevada abaixo dos 300m temos de comemorar com um almoço convivio. Nem que seja 1 por mês


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O dia de hoje foi um pouco mais quente que ontem.

Aqui em casa: 13,0ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2006 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tive mais uma mínima da onda das ultimas semanas/meses  18,9ºC e uma máxima de 25,9ºC o mesmo de ontem.
PS:quando falo a alguém que amanha vai chover ninguém acredita porque olham para o dia de hoje é uma asneira mas o que se à de fazer!!


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ora eu tive uma máxima de 23,6 e uma minima de 16,6. Neste momento tenho 17,7º, vamos ver se bato a minima da madrugada  

Hoje já foi um dia fresquinho, onde muita gente já disse que o tempo estava bem mais frio


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 18,6ºC e céu limpo, um pouco menos que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 22:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento em Bracara estão 18.4ºC com uma pressão 1010hPa.
Hoje noite desde que começou o verão um ar fresco e húmido muito característico de outono. Vocês não notaram?


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2006 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho uma temperatura mais baixa do que nos ultimos tempos neste momento 19,3ºC,1014hpa e 80%HR


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho 17.5ºC com alguma nublosidade, suponho que a mínima possa baixar dos 15ºC.   

Tive minima de 16.2ºC e máxima de 26.9ºC, ainda relativamente quente.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Noite fresquinha por aqui também, neste momento uns agradáveis 16,6ºC e 61% hr. Céu completamente estrelado!

Hoje 24,8ºC / 13,9ºC.


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem eu aqui já tenho 16,7º, vai lançada a minima, já é igual à de ontem


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

As minimas para hoje do inm vão ser pulverizadas, Lamas de mouro habilita-se a fazer abaixo dos 5º, já leva 7 às 22.00


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Para Setúbal não acredito que vá fazer os 16ºC previstos pelo IM alias a temperatura não vai chegar a fazer as mínimas normais porque a nebulosidade vai aumentar no litoral a partir ai do meio da madrugada só no interior é que poderá fazer mínimas mais baixas já que ai pode tardar mais umas horas a chegar as nuvens...neste momento tenho 18,7ºC,1013hpa e 82%HR


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Para Setúbal não acredito que vá fazer os 16ºC previstos pelo IM alias a temperatura não vai chegar a fazer as mínimas normais porque a nebulosidade vai aumentar no litoral a partir ai do meio da madrugada só no interior é que poderá fazer mínimas mais baixas já que ai pode tardar mais umas horas a chegar as nuvens...neste momento tenho 18,7ºC,1013hpa e 82%HR




Eu digo isso porque o Porto ás 22.00 já estava na minima, e ainda falta um bocado para entrar as nuvens


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu digo isso porque o Porto ás 22.00 já estava na minima, e ainda falta um bocado para entrar as nuvens



Vamos lá ver na próxima actualização que o IM fizer que não sei a que horas é se as temperaturas já não estabilizarão ou subiram


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 08:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta noite a mínima desceu ligeiramente... de 17 para 16.4ºC


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 09:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Quando saí de casa tinha 15.2ºC, mas não cheguei a ver a temperatura mínima (ainda estava meio a dormir   ).

Neste momento no pólo universitário no Porto temos céu muito nublado, hoje a chuva não nos escapa, ao contrário de anteontem.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já se nota uma pequena separação da frent que está a Norte e nota-se tb un enchimenteo na parte trás, i.e. a localizada a sw da frente
Hoje tive mínima de 16,2ºC

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Norte da Madeira com 23,5ºC e céu muito nublado.
O IM lançou alerta amarelo para temperaturas altas na Madeira máx. prevista para o Funchal de 29ºC!


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 11:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

No porto já cai uma morrinha há algum tempito!


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> No porto já cai uma morrinha há algum tempito!



Aqui por Aveiro ainda não caí nada, mas está por pouco.

Tenho andado de carro e o termotro na região de Aveiro e Águeda aponta para 19-20º. Vai ser uma máxima porreira, em dia de discussão do aquecimento global. Não se esqueçam que isto ainda é VERÃO


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

No porto já chove! 
As pessoas já têm de se abrigar, o q quer dizer que já é com alguma intensidade. n é forte, mas molha


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, 18ºC e céu nublado. Miníma de 10,5ºC (9,9ºC na estação).


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2006 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> No porto já chove!
> As pessoas já têm de se abrigar, o q quer dizer que já é com alguma intensidade. n é forte, mas molha





Em Braga também


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> No porto já chove!
> As pessoas já têm de se abrigar, o q quer dizer que já é com alguma intensidade. n é forte, mas molha



Mas ainda vai cair com mais intensidade a meio da tarde


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mas ainda vai cair com mais intensidade a meio da tarde



Por aqui chove desde a 12.00h, neste momento 19,8 com máxima de 20,2º ai a média    . Minima de 13,8º


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui apenas pingou durante 5 minutos espero que chova um pouco mais lá para as 17horas em diante  tive mínima de 17,6ºC e neste momento tenho 22,4ºC,1011hpa e 64%HR céu muito nublado


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2006 às 13:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Depois de uma mínima de 12,1ºC acordei com céu encoberto mas ainda sem chuva. O dia é outonal, 18,4ºC agora e 18,6ºC de máxima até ao momento.


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 13:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Depois de uma mínima de 12,1ºC acordei com céu encoberto mas ainda sem chuva. O dia é outonal, 18,4ºC agora e 18,6ºC de máxima até ao momento.



Agora é que as folhas caem todas até ao fim do mês, pq esta situação vai levar uns belos dias e com temperaturas tipicas de Outono.


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 13:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

está a chover com mais intensidade e até o símbolo da estação da plus, mudou de chuva fraca para chuva forte


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> está a chover com mais intensidade e até o símbolo da estação da plus, mudou de chuva fraca para chuva forte



eu confirmo essa intensidade.
acabei de apanhar a primeira molha


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> eu confirmo essa intensidade.
> acabei de apanhar a primeira molha



Bem o símbolo já mudou para chuva fraca, daqui a uma hora já irá abrandar


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem o símbolo já mudou para chuva fraca, daqui a uma hora já irá abrandar



qual era a pressão q tinhas registada?


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 14:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> qual era a pressão q tinhas registada?



Não se alterou tenho 1008 a oficial é 1010


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não se alterou tenho 1008 a oficial é 1010



Mas tens 1008 na estação do plus? e isso significa 1010 (exterior)?
É q precisava de estabelecer uma relação entre a pressão interior e exterior.
Pq a minha n passa os 1000 (dentro de casa)


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Lisboa já caiu morrinha..mas nem deu para molhar...


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui ainda não chove. 19,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui caio a uma meia hora um aguaceiro moderado  deu para encharcar o chão mas foi pouco tempo  21,9ºC agora  1010hpa


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Set 2006 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

No porto chove com forte intensidade...   e vento
está muito escuro....... 

parece um belo dia de inverno


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

À bocado caiu aqui um bom aguaceiro, neste momento não chove mas está bastante escuro. Tive mínima de 15.0ºC e máxima de 17.8ºC, mas há pouco tinha apenas 16.3ºC


----------



## Santos (13 Set 2006 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por qui também já caem uns pingos neste momento 19.9C


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> À bocado caiu aqui um bom aguaceiro, neste momento não chove mas está bastante escuro. Tive mínima de 15.0ºC e máxima de 17.8ºC, mas há pouco tinha apenas 16.3ºC



Eu em Lisboa ando de calções...


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Começam a cair as primeiras gotas com 18,5ºC.


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pelo Norte da Madeira agora estão 22,5ºC, aguaceiros e algum nevoeiro!


----------



## Luis França (13 Set 2006 às 17:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Até que enfim, já chove na costa de Sintra e todo o concelho de Lisboa. Muitos acidentes, claro está, filas intermináveis e os respectivos orçamentistas ...  

O mar continua calmo e o nevoeiro e chuvinha rente ao chão. 

Temperatura actual no exterior: 18º C


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, caíram algumas gotas mas não chegou a chover. 17,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Santos (13 Set 2006 às 18:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui também já chove, 19,9C e 1009hPa


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 18:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui não parou ainda de chover desde as 17:30 uma vezes fraca outras vezes moderada como neste momento, já corre água pela rua a máxima foi 22ºc de manha claro pq de tarde foi menos neste momento tenho 19,5ºC 1008hpa o mais baixo até ao momento e 89%HR...


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui não parou ainda de chover desde as 17:30 uma vezes fraca outras vezes moderada como neste momento, já corre água pela rua a máxima foi 22ºc de manha claro pq de tarde foi menos neste momento tenho 19,5ºC 1008hpa o mais baixo até ao momento e 89%HR...



Por aqui chove sem parar desde as 12.00h e tenho 16,3 neste momento, a máxima foi de uns calorosos 20,4º


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Set 2006 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boa tarde a todos 
por aqui ja chove desde o almoço 
neste momento 17º


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tive mínima de 15.0ºC e máxima apenas de 17.8ºC, já não era tão baixa por estes lados desde 21 de Abril  

Neste momento tenho 16.1ºC, ainda estou na expectativa de bater a mínima de hoje esta noite, a redução da nublosidade que já se verifica pode ajudar.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Set 2006 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Companheiros, pois a chuva chegou finalmente em quantidade ao Alentejo    , por aqui chove desde as 18:30 de forma contínua, uma vezes mais fraca outras moderadamente, a água tb já corre pelas valetas e o frio também já se sente, neste momento 18,5ºC a máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 26ºC logo pela manhã depois as frente tomou terreno e foi um baixar gradual. 

A mínima desta noite foi de apenas 14,3ºC.

Vou começar a sonhar... se ela baixar apenas uns 19º já tinhamos NEVE!!: eek:


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 21:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Companheiros, pois a chuva chegou finalmente em quantidade ao Alentejo    , por aqui chove desde as 18:30 de forma contínua, uma vezes mais fraca outras moderadamente, a água tb já corre pelas valetas e o frio também já se sente, neste momento 18,5ºC a máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 26ºC logo pela manhã depois as frente tomou terreno e foi um baixar gradual.
> 
> A mínima desta noite foi de apenas 14,3ºC.
> 
> Vou começar a sonhar... se ela baixar apenas uns 19º já tinhamos NEVE!!: eek:



O Kim já não falta muito, neste momento já tenho 15,3   , digamos que é uma temperatura de fim de Outubro. 

O tempo arrefeceu mesmo muito e ainda vai cair mais um pouco amanhã , agora o meteograma para 17 está a intrigar-me


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 21:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Hoje tive mínima de 15.0ºC e máxima apenas de 17.8ºC, já não era tão baixa por estes lados desde 21 de Abril
> 
> Neste momento tenho 16.1ºC, ainda estou na expectativa de bater a mínima de hoje esta noite, a redução da nublosidade que já se verifica pode ajudar.



Hoje vais fazer uma bela média diária, digna de um mês de Outubro


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 21:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já viram a temperatura da Guarda pelas 19.00, cerca de 8º  , não é baixa para esta epoca e hora do dia? que dizes Alex sobre isso?


----------



## Santos (13 Set 2006 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui estou com 18.5C.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Já viram a temperatura da Guarda pelas 19.00, cerca de 8º  , não é baixa para esta epoca e hora do dia? que dizes Alex sobre isso?



As 20UTC, que sao 19h o site do Im tem lá 10,2 para a guarda...Onde viste os 8ºC??

Mm assim 10,2ºC e baixo..Mas não e assim nada de anormal


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 22:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> As 20UTC, que sao 19h o site do Im tem lá 10,2 para a guarda...Onde viste os 8ºC??
> 
> Mm assim 10,2ºC e baixo..Mas não e assim nada de anormal



Acho que a hora universal está 1 hora atrasada em relação à portuguesa... 

Portanto, 20h UTC seria 21h portuguesas.


----------



## Santos (13 Set 2006 às 22:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

É a vontade do frio...que há-de chegar


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 22:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> As 20UTC, que sao 19h o site do Im tem lá 10,2 para a guarda...Onde viste os 8ºC??
> 
> Mm assim 10,2ºC e baixo..Mas não e assim nada de anormal



Eu vi lá 8,x acho que não fiz confusão tinha a hora das 19h não das 20h que tem 10,x 

De qualquer forma penso que são temperaturas baixas para a epoca e hora do dia, mas não records ou coisa que o valha  


Já tenho 14,8º a esta hora, hoje isto promete


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Acho que a hora universal está 1 hora atrasada em relação à portuguesa...
> 
> Portanto, 20h UTC seria 21h portuguesas.



http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_PT.aspx

The current time in Portugal is  
10:15 PM 

UTC/GMT is 21:15 on Wednesday, September 13, 2006


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2006 às 22:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

V.R.S.A

Temperatura : 23,5Cº  at  22:25

Aguaceiros fracos, localmente moderados!!

Vento fraco a moderado de oeste/nordoeste com rajadas.

Kem pediu clima frio??? aqui ainda nao se pensa nessas coisas


----------



## Santos (13 Set 2006 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9684 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Temperatura : 23,5Cº  at  22:25
> 
> ...



Estás com uma noite "tropical"


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 22:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Santos disse:


> Estás com uma noite "tropical"



No Algarve é sempre tudo mt tropical...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2006 às 22:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Santos disse:


> Estás com uma noite "tropical"



E espero continuar com ela, ja que chuvosa!!

Min previsivel 22Cº para esta noite entre V.R.S.A a Tavira!!!

A chuva pode-se considerar amena!!!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2006 às 22:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho neste momento 17,8ºC tem sido a mínima dos últimos tempos por aqui é natural que agora as temperaturas baixem depois da frente e com a entrada desta massa de ar polar ke se pode ver pelo satélite se fosse Inverno tínhamos esta noite aguaceiros em forma de neve em cotas baixas mas como não é!!...


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9684 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Temperatura : 23,5Cº  at  22:25
> 
> ...



Mas vai lá até aljezur, portimão ou monchique para ver se tens uma noite tropical  

Quanto ao frio, o Algarve a seu tempo tb será afectado, mas menos que no norte, claro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2006 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas vai lá até aljezur, portimão ou monchique para ver se tens uma noite tropical
> 
> Quanto ao frio, o Algarve a seu tempo tb será afectado, mas menos que no norte, claro




Não se pode comparar o resto do Algarve nem o resto do pais com a unica faixa sub-tropical existente no nosso país.

Adoro neve e gelo, mas ninguem me tira o prazer de estudar o tropical em termos invernis!! axo muito mais interessante!!

Essa faixa vai desde Tavira a Vila Real de Santo Antonio... 

As noites Tropicais mantem-se por aqui embora a temp desça mais uns 2 a 3 graus para o resto da semana!!


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui já baixou a 13,7ºC e o céu continua nublado, mas nada de chuva o dia todo, só umas gotas pela tarde.


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tenho neste momento 15.4ºC com algumas nuvens, mas nada de ameaçador, duvido que chova mais esta madrugada.

Amanhã a mínima deverá baixar lá para os 13ºC/14ºC, mas com o Sol a despontar pela manhã já vou ter uma máxima quase de certeza acima dos 22ºC.


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 23:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui tenho neste momento 15.4ºC com algumas nuvens, mas nada de ameaçador, duvido que chova mais esta madrugada.
> 
> Amanhã a mínima deverá baixar lá para os 13ºC/14ºC, mas com o Sol a despontar pela manhã já vou ter uma máxima quase de certeza acima dos 22ºC.



Pois eu acho que talvez não vá a tanto, aposto que será como a de hoje + -

Já vistes a saidas das 18?


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá no Norte da Madeira, 20,1ºC, aguaceiros e algum nevoeiro. 1020mb/hPa.


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2006 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Que desilusão em Bragança, tirando os pingos de que o Dan falou e eu nem vi, não caiu absolutamente nada  

Pelo menos o dia foi fresco, tive uma máxima de 18,6ºC. Neste momento 13,3ºC e 77% hr.

Interessante foi a máxima nas localidades onde choveu, Vila Real com 16,9ºC, Viseu com 15,8ºC, Penhas Douradas com 15,0ºC. Em Montalegre, Guarda e Lamas de Mouro, contando só as localidades com estação meteorológica, a máxima deve ter sido ainda mais baixa.


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pois eu acho que talvez não vá a tanto, aposto que será como a de hoje + -
> 
> Já vistes a saidas das 18?



  e   nos próximos dias ninguém nos tira


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Que desilusão em Bragança, tirando os pingos de que o Dan falou e eu nem vi, não caiu absolutamente nada
> 
> Pelo menos o dia foi fresco, tive uma máxima de 18,6ºC. Neste momento 13,3ºC e 77% hr.
> 
> Interessante foi a máxima nas localidades onde choveu, Vila Real com 16,9ºC, Viseu com 15,8ºC, Penhas Douradas com 15,0ºC. Em Montalegre, Guarda e Lamas de Mouro, contando só as localidades com estação meteorológica, a máxima deve ter sido ainda mais baixa.



Em situações como esta, com fluxo de NW, aqui não cai nada e ainda temos valores mais elevados de temperatura por efeito de Fohen


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2006 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Em situações como esta, com fluxo de NW, aqui não cai nada e ainda temos valores mais elevados de temperatura por efeito de Fohen



Essas Serras da Sanábria são o diabo!!!


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2006 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Despeço-me com uma temperatura de 14.9ºC e 1006hPa


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Set 2006 às 08:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

ontem a máxima q tive foi de 19.9ºC
a minima esta manhã estava nos 13ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 08:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> ontem a máxima q tive foi de 19.9ºC
> a minima esta manhã estava nos 13ºC



O frio por aí não perde tempo em aparecer  

Esta noite no Norte da Madeira foi de chuva moderada, a temp. baixou aos 18ºC, a mais baixa desde o início do Verão.


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Set 2006 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

esta manha ao vir pro porto, apanhei sitios em q a temp no termometro do carro desceu aos 11ºC 

Neste momento no porto está uma linda manha de sol


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2006 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bastante vento e 18,0ºC neste momento. A miníma até que não foi muito baixa, 12,2ºC aqui em casa e 11,7ºC na estação.


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive mínima de 11,8ºC, que só não baixou mais por causa das nuvens que manteve a temperatura quase constante já que á meia-noite tinha 13ºC e a mínima deu-se ás 6:49.

Neste momento 17,9ºC que é também a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Set 2006 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois esta noite já fez fresquinho aquim por estas bandas,

mín: 13,8ºC

Neste momento, 22,5ºC

O vento é tem sido uma constante o que torna o ambiente muito mais frio.


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Norte Madeira: máx do dia 27,5ºC, céu entre o pouco e o muito nublado, 1021hPa


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2006 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Registo agora 16,7ºC e 51% de Hr. Hoje a máxima ficou em 19,5ºC.


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Hoje a estação da plus insistiu após almoço em aguaceiro e se calhar podem cair pelo que eu vejo no satélite, sobretudo para litoral a N do Porto, afinal será para o fim da tarde!
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2006 às 21:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A mínima em Braga ficou-se nos 12.3ºC. Tenho agora 17.2ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2006 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setúbal tive mínima de 16,9ºC e máxima de 23,4ºC e céu muito nublado mas ficou limpo para o fim da tarde neste momento tenho 18,5ºC e 1017hpa


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 21,2 de maxima e uma minima de 12,9º, resumindo foi mais um belo dia de Verão 

Neste momento tenho a bela temperatura de 15,6º


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 23:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Norte Madeira agora: Céu nublado, 19,6ºC e 1020hPa. Possibilidade de aguaceiros , mas veremos se vêem...


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2006 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá tive uma máxima de 18,1ºC, mais baixa que a de ontem. Há bocada estava a cair uma chuva muito fina mas que já parou. A temperatura desce muito lentamente e está actualmente nos 11,9ºC com 75% hr e 1016,9hPa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 00:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui a máxima hoje foi de 24,2ºC e actualmente tenho 15,4ºC, hoje bato a mínima de ontem quase de certeza, o vento tem alguma intensidade e segundo o IM, ronda os 24Km/h, ou seja uma sensação térmica na ordem dos 9ºC , já se sente o arrepiozito na pele!


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui a máxima hoje foi de 24,2ºC e actualmente tenho 15,4ºC, hoje bato a mínima de ontem quase de certeza, o vento tem alguma intensidade e segundo o IM, ronda os 24Km/h, ou seja uma sensação térmica nos 9ºC , já se sente o arrepiozito na pele!



E ainda agora estamos a meio de Setembro


----------



## Santos (15 Set 2006 às 01:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E ainda agora estamos a meio de Setembro



Por aqui estou com 17.6 não tão baixo como vós mas a temperatura mais baixa até ao momento


----------



## Bruno Campos (15 Set 2006 às 08:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ontem a mínima desceu aos 12.8ºC  
Esta manha estavam 14ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento caem umas gotas com 14,6ºC e 54% hr. A mínima ficou por 11,6ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E ainda agora estamos a meio de Setembro



Dá mesma maneira que tiveste no inicio de setembro, com um calor que é tipico de julho/agosto    

Bem tentas a força toda que as medias fiquem abaixo do normal para Setembro...


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 15:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta noite embora tivesse descido a temperatura muito cedo, depois estabilizou e pouco mais desceu, também devido ao aumento da nebolusidade e claro está do vento que principalmente no final da madrugada início da manhã se intensificou.

Mín: 14,6ºC

Actualmente 23ºC com vento algo moderado de este, o céu é um retalho de nuvens, mas não deixam nem uma gota.


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, algumas nuvens, vento e 17,7ºC, que é máxima até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2006 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,8ºC neste momento tenho 23,4ºC 1017hpa


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Norte Madeira com chuva desde o início da Manhã (pela previsão do IM não chovia hoje, um pequeno lapso ...) 22,6ºC e 1023mb.


----------



## Fil (15 Set 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mais um dia que foi mais fresco que o anterior, tive uma máxima de 17,1ºC e estou neste momento a ter a mínima do dia com 10,8ºC. O céu está limpo e isso vai ajudar na descida mais acentuada da temperatura


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Acabei por ter uma máxima de 18,2ºC. Hoje devo ter uma mínima inferior a 10ºC, o que será a primeira vez este mês. 10,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive uma máxima de 23,7ºC agora tenho 17,9ºC mas estabilizada


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 17,4ºC, céu nublado 1022mb. Com o tempo de Nordeste, (ventos alísios) os aguaceiros ou chuva são uma constante, hoje  apareceram pela manhã.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Set 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui tivemos uma máxima de 23,9ºC
Neste momento 15,5ºC e contínua descendo  
Céu limpo e a constante do vento que se tem vindo a sentir ao longo do dia, segundo dados do IM há uma hora atrás 23,4 km/h de Noroeste


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2006 às 01:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu aqui já desci dos 10ºC e tenho neste momento a temperatura mais baixa do verão astronómico: 9,4ºC 

Mas onde está frio mesmo a sério é nas Penhas Douradas que ás 00h tinha 5,7ºC


----------



## tozequio (16 Set 2006 às 01:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive hoje 14.7ºC/23.0ºC, mas neste momento já levo 13.7ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Set 2006 às 03:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Muiiiiitoooo boooommm!!!   Parece que finalmente começamos a ter temperaturas dignas!Acabei agora de chegar de Paços de Ferreira onde o meu bólide registava uma temperatura agradabilíssima de 8,5ºC!Neste momento no Porto tenho 11ºC!E a ver o que se aproxima pelos modelos,vamos ter festa + tarde ou + cedo!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Set 2006 às 08:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A minha mínima foi de 12,6ºC, ainda não foi desta que cheguei a valores de um dígito. Mas foi a mínima mais baixa deste *Verão*!


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 08:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta já foi uma manhã bem fresca.

Alguns valores de temperatura às 6h UTC:
2,4ºC - Lamas de Mouro
3,3ºC - Carrazeda de Ansiães
3,7ºC - Miranda do Douro
4,1ºC – Bragança
5,0ºC – Chaves
5,1ºC – Arouca

Temperatura mínima esta manhã:
3,8ºC – Bragança
4,2ºC – Penhas Douradas


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 08:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui em casa tive uma mínima de 4,5ºC.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 08:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tive uma minima espetacular de 9,3º  , em Lamas de Mouro devem ter tido uma geada, ás 7.00 com 2,4º devem ter tido em muitos sitios geada  , o que é sempre de louvar no Verão . Viva ao al Gore e ao seu aquecimento


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 08:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Aqui em casa tive uma mínima de 4,5ºC.



É portanto a temperatura normal para a epoca


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 08:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O record de minima para Setembro em Bragança é de 1,4, ou seja apenas 3º separaram o record de minima.


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 08:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> O record de minima para Setembro em Bragança é de 1,4, ou seja apenas 3º separaram o record de minima.



4,5ºC foi aqui em casa, na estação meteorológica a mínima desta manhã ficou em 3,8ºC, ou seja, a 2,4ºC do record


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 08:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> 4,5ºC foi aqui em casa, na estação meteorológica a mínima desta manhã ficou em 3,8ºC, ou seja, a 2,4ºC do record



Muito bom, mesmo    , aqui na estação mais perto, anadia tinha lá 7,6 é pena o INM não dar os valores máximos e minimos de todas as estações, deve ser muito complicado fazerem isso  .

Parece que a coisa das média sempre se está a compor, ou não?


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 08:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Muito bom, mesmo    , aqui na estação mais perto, anadia tinha lá 7,6 é pena o INM não dar os valores máximos e minimos de todas as estações, deve ser muito complicado fazerem isso  .
> 
> Parece que a coisa das média sempre se está a compor, ou não?



Ainda falta metade do mês, mas até ao dia 15 a média estava em 22ºC, quase mais 4ºC que o normal.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 09:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Ainda falta metade do mês, mas até ao dia 15 a média estava em 22ºC, quase mais 4ºC que o normal.



A minha está em 20,47  , e o normal por aqui deverá ser superior à média do Porto, penso eu  , que é de 19. Já não está muito longe. Mais uns dias de máximas inferiores a 21º e minimas de 15 ou 16 e a coisa deve de ir ao sítio, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## tozequio (16 Set 2006 às 10:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu que achava que tinha tido uma mínima muito boa mas já fiquei desiludido   11.9ºC de mínima por aqui, neste momento já vai em 16.3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Eu que achava que tinha tido uma mínima muito boa mas já fiquei desiludido   11.9ºC de mínima por aqui, neste momento já vai em 16.3ºC.



E achas má para o meio de Setembro? Não te esqueças que estamos em pleno aquecimento, ou não vês os telejornais?

Eu este ano nem compro casacos nem nada


----------



## Santos (16 Set 2006 às 11:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por estes lados também tive a mínima mais fresquita do mês com 15.3ºC


----------



## tozequio (16 Set 2006 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E achas má para o meio de Setembro? Não te esqueças que estamos em pleno aquecimento, ou não vês os telejornais?
> 
> Eu este ano nem compro casacos nem nada



Em 20 de Agosto já tive uma mínima de 11.7ºC, a de hoje não bateu o record deste Verão.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu por aqui tive a mínima mais baixa deste verão salvo erro!15,5ºC  nada de fenomenal mas já foi bom neste momento tenho 19,7ºC e 1019hpa


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2006 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Também fiquei desiludido com a minha mínima de 6,2ºC, "só" 2,4ºC superior á da estação... 

Neste momento tenho 19,0ºC, céu limpo, 39% e 1019,3hPa, enfim, um belo dia de inicios de outono


----------



## tozequio (16 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui estou com uma bela tarde de Outubro, neste momento tenho 23.0ºC, mas não me parece que vá muito além...


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui estou com uma bela tarde de Outubro, neste momento tenho 23.0ºC, mas não me parece que vá muito além...



Penso que a minha máxima fica pelos 21,3º, neste momento tenho 21,1 e é uma bela máxima para o mês de Setembro.    


Agora para quinta feira vai ser bonito. Já avisei os familares mais próximos para o dia de quinta. Riram-se todos da quantidade de chuva que eu disse que ia cair.     E vai ser muita mesmo, se não existir recuo no modelos. De qualquer forma as condições estão lá


----------



## Santos (16 Set 2006 às 15:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Penso que a minha máxima fica pelos 21,3º, neste momento tenho 21,1 e é uma bela máxima para o mês de Setembro.
> 
> 
> Agora para quinta feira vai ser bonito. Já avisei os familares mais próximos para o dia de quinta. Riram-se todos da quantidade de chuva que eu disse que ia cair.     E vai ser muita mesmo, se não existir recuo no modelos. De qualquer forma as condições estão lá



Concordo perfeitamente contigo Luper,diria mais, para o final do dia 20 já deverá chover algo e pontualmente até com intensidade,o auge é de facto no dia 21 mas continuará ainda com períodos de intensidade no dia 22, caso como bem dizes não exisitirem alterações às condições presentes


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive mais uma máxima muito boa 23,7ºC e neste momento vou com 21,5ºC e 1015hpa


----------



## Dan (16 Set 2006 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A máxima aqui em casa ficou em 23,0ºC. 18,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2006 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tive máxima de 21,2ºC e a média do dia foi de 13,7ºC. Apesar do arrefecimento dos ultimos dias, a média do mês ainda está uns 3ºC acima da média normal da estação.

Neste momento 16,1ºC e a descer rapidamente.


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Eu tive máxima de 21,2ºC e a média do dia foi de 13,7ºC. Apesar do arrefecimento dos ultimos dias, a média do mês ainda está uns 3ºC acima da média normal da estação.
> 
> Neste momento 16,1ºC e a descer rapidamente.




Mas por este andar ai vamos todos ficar na média  

A minha máxima ficou nos 21,7º e neste momento tenho 15,1º, é mais um dia abaixo da média normal.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Melgaço a mínima foi de 9.0ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas 

por aqui ( sesimbra) está neste momento 16º mas durante o dia esteve  bom para a praia 

As minimas tem sido fortes ontem as 03:00h estava 13º temos de dar um  desconto à minha estação de 1 a 2º 

parece o IM  

temos de dar um desconto pois eles não têm o material necessario para poder avaliar situações meteorologicas  

   

bem em relação situação extrema que possivelmente nos vai afectar estou com muita vontade de a receber e sacar umas boas imagens mas tambem estou um pouco receoso pois pode ser super forte e não temos meios para poder socorrer quem vai necessitar

quero tb saber se as nossas belas televisões nacionais vão anunciar a tempestade quando ela estiver já no nosso pais vizinho .

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> por aqui ( sesimbra) está neste momento 16º mas durante o dia esteve  bom para a praia
> 
> ...




Claro que só anunciam depois, primeiro está as telenovelas e o filme do Gore


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá agora: 16,2ºC, 1022mb/hPa, céu entre o pouco e muito nublado.


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 01:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Fresquinho aí na Madeira.   A estação automática com valor mais baixo registado às 23h é curiosamente a situada no Pico do Areeiro, batendo "monstros" como Lamos do Mouro, Penhas Douradas ou Montalegre.   O que me relembra que não consigo encontrar uma explicação plausível para o IM não ter uma mísera estação a funcionar na Torre... enfim. 

Por aqui tenho de momento 15.4ºC, tive como extremos hoje 11.9ºC/23.2ºC.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 01:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Fresquinho aí na Madeira.   A estação automática com valor mais baixo registado às 23h é curiosamente a situada no Pico do Areeiro, batendo "monstros" como Lamos do Mouro, Penhas Douradas ou Montalegre.   O que me relembra que não consigo encontrar uma explicação plausível para o IM não ter uma mísera estação a funcionar na Torre... enfim.
> 
> Por aqui tenho de momento 15.4ºC, tive como extremos hoje 11.9ºC/23.2ºC.



Vejo que não é só por aqui e hoje com 11.9ºC aí o frio já começa a apertar. 
Temperaturas dessas por aqui só lá para Outubro, Novembro ou só mesmo em Dezembro. Realmente o Areeiro tem as temperaturas baixas, mas está a 1811 metros o que explica. E pensar eu que num destes dias era para lá estar com esse frio, mas por uma boa causa, astronomia ... 
Eu vivo também a alguma altitude, 538 metros, e como curiosidade estou mais alto que o pico mais alto do Porto Santo que é de 512 metros .


----------



## Santos (17 Set 2006 às 08:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A mínima que tive hoje foi de 16,3ºC.
Neste momento estou com 17,7ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 09:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por cá esta noite, tive uma mínima de 15,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento tenho céu muito nublado e 18.0ºC. A mínima por aqui for de 14.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Algumas nuvens e 15,8ºC neste momento. Miníma de 10,6ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 10:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Minima de 12,5º, mais uma boa minima. Neste momento 18,6 e ceu todo nublado


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2006 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas 

( sesimbra )  neste momento 21º,  céu  pouco nublado, vento fraco.

abraços meteo


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setubal tive 16,6ºC de mínima  e neste momento tenho 23,1ºC e 1019hpa..


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Esta noite a minha mínima foi de 14,4ºC.
Actualmente céu com alguma nebolusidade média e alta. E temperatura demasiado alta 27,1ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 16:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A minha máxima hoje foi mais alta 26,0ºC acredito que tenha sido já a máxima!neste momento tenho 25,8ºC e 1017hpa e céu pouco nublado..


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Melgaço a máxima hoje foi de 22.4ºC. A mínima foi de 14.3ºC, mais 5,3ºC do que em relação á mínima de sábado...


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2006 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá máxima de 22,1ºC, a mais alta desde há dias. A mínima foi de 11,5ºC ás 4:01, momento em que deve ter começado a entrar nebulosidade, a temperatura subiu um pouco e estancou até ao nascer do sol. Neste momento 21,7ºC com algumas nuvens. O IM previa chuva mas até agora nem ameaça dela


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 18:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Por cá máxima de 22,1ºC, a mais alta desde há dias. A mínima foi de 11,5ºC ás 4:01, momento em que deve ter começado a entrar nebulosidade, a temperatura subiu um pouco e estancou até ao nascer do sol. Neste momento 21,7ºC com algumas nuvens. O IM previa chuva mas até agora nem ameaça dela



O IM prevê chiva quando é susposto não cair e quando é suposto cair um diluvio, nada informa, é tipico........   . Por aqui como esperado, nem um unica gota. e 25º de maxima e 12,5 de minima.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui a máxima ficou em 23,4ºC.

10,6ºC / 23,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 20:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui acabei por ter 1 dia quentinho   , mínima de 14.0ºC e máxima de 25.2ºC. Neste momento tenho 19.2ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pois aqui sim foi quente, máxima de 28,7ºC   

Neste momento 23,9ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento ainda tenho 20,2ºC  vai ser uma noite quentinha esta 1019hpa


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2006 às 00:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá 16,8ºC, 1023hPa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2006 às 01:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas

isto hoje a noite está extranho pois tenho neste momento

( 01:48h ) - 19.3º 

e ás 00:35h tinha 19º 

o ceu está pouco nublado  e vento  fraco

abraços meteo


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 10:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Parece que existe aHumidade e boas temperaturas para revigorar ainda mais a Frente, tive hoje mínima 18,2ºC, nada mau


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas!!

Tive no fds na zona do fundão..os dias foram bem quentinhos com temperaturas superiores a 25ºC, enquanto as noites a temperatura manteve-se sempre acima dos 12ºC!!


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2006 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima alta 18,7ºC neste momento tenho 26,3ºC esta temperatura tbm não deixa de ser preocupante em vésperas de chegada de uma tempestade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2006 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima alta 18,7ºC neste momento tenho 26,3ºC esta temperatura tbm não deixa de ser preocupante em vésperas de chegada de uma tempestade



v.r.s.a

Temp: 29,8Cº agora

Temp agua do mar: 22,6Cº

Ontem as 00h:  21,9Cº

Preocupante Tambem...Ira manter-se


----------



## Seavoices (18 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10138 disse:
			
		

> v.r.s.a
> 
> Temp: 29,8Cº agora
> 
> ...



As temperaturas registadas ontem já prevêm a longo termo a entrada de chuva na península. Mesmo com a instabilidade instalada desde o meio da semana passada a temperatura continuou alta!


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2006 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje o dia foi um pouco mais quente que ontem.

10,2ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## Snow (18 Set 2006 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas pessoal. estou de volta.
hoje a maxima chegou aos 29,2
um dia bem quentinho


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Set 2006 às 20:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Snow disse:


> Boas pessoal. estou de volta.
> hoje a maxima chegou aos 29,2
> um dia bem quentinho



Sejas bem vindo Snow, isto começa a animar-se o que um furacão pode fazer..  

Por aqui tb foi um dia quase de Verão , máxima de 30,9ºC, actualmente 26,6ºC


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2006 às 20:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas por aki tudo calminho antes da tempestade   

Temperatura 19.4°C
Humidade 	49%
Pressão Atmosférica
(nível médio do mar) 	1015mb   variação 0.17mb/h


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 20:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A mínima em Braga foi de 15.6ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2006 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Agora por cá 18,5ºC, 1023mb/hPa,céu pouco nublado.


----------



## tozequio (18 Set 2006 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 14.9ºC/26.1ºC e neste momento estou com 17.5ºC e nevoeiro intenso.


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 00:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em minha casa tive uma mínima de 11,6ºC e uma máxima de 23,6ºC. Neste momento 14,8ºC, 65% hr e 1021,3 hPa. Céu completamente limpo, a ver se tenho uma mínima inferior a 10ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Em minha casa tive uma mínima de 11,6ºC e uma máxima de 23,6ºC. Neste momento 14,8ºC, 65% hr e 1021,3 hPa. Céu completamente limpo, a ver se tenho uma mínima inferior a 10ºC



Duvido...e tambem duvido que tenhas uma minima inferior a 13Cº hoje!!!


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 26º e 1023mb/hPa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setubal a mínima foi de 16,8ºC e agora tenho 21,9ºC e 1016hpa..


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 13:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A mínima aqui em casa foi de 16,4ºC.
Neste momento céu limpo, com alguma nebolusidade alta, vento fraco e 29,4ºC. Hoje superamos os 30ºC novamente com toda a garantia.


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 14:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje a miníma ficou em 10,4ºC.
25,6ºC Neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (19 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pelas 14 horas, a temperatura na zona baixa da Covilhã estava nos 28 graus. Como não gosto muito de calor, vou desejando que a temperatura comece a descer em definitivo...

Suadações serranas.


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Serrano disse:


> Pelas 14 horas, a temperatura na zona baixa da Covilhã estava nos 28 graus. Como não gosto muito de calor, vou desejando que a temperatura comece a descer em definitivo...
> 
> Suadações serranas.



Por acaso a temperatura tem-se mantido relativamente elevado nas regioes do continente...Não me parece que o Luper tenha muita sorte com as suas médias abaixo ou proximo da normal...


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso a temperatura tem-se mantido relativamente elevado nas regioes do continente...Não me parece que o Luper tenha muita sorte com as suas médias abaixo ou proximo da normal...



Este Setembro está complicado para apresentar medias próximas do normal.
Aqui ainda leva uma anomalia positiva de uns 3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso a temperatura tem-se mantido relativamente elevado nas regioes do continente...Não me parece que o Luper tenha muita sorte com as suas médias abaixo ou proximo da normal...



Estou com 20º de média. Penso que estou dentro do normal para a minha zona  . Mas ainda faltam 10 de máximas inferiores a 20 e com medias de 17º que irão ajudar a baixar


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui já só nevando  um dia com temp. de -2ºC, é que a média seria normal para a época!


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2006 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 24,6ºC dois graus abaixo de ontem  e menos 5ºc do que o previsto pelo im para hoje!!! agora tenho 24,4ºC e 1013hpa será que isto está bom  e vejo alguns cúmulos a formarem mais para o interior


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 24,6ºC dois graus abaixo de ontem  e menos 5ºc do que o previsto pelo im para hoje!!! agora tenho 24,4ºC e 1013hpa será que isto está bom  e vejo alguns cúmulos a formarem mais para o interior



Ves tu e vejo eu que to no cantinho de Portugal!! e o vento teima de Noroeste...


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O dia voltou a ser um pouco mais quente que o anterior.

10,4ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 22,2ºC, pressão a diminuir para os 1020mb/hPa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 20:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Braga tenho 21.4ºC e 1010hPa. Nas últimas 24 horas a pressão desceu 6 hPA


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 20:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A máxima por cá foi ainda aos 32,7ºC.  
Neste instante 28,1ºC e céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, à pouca na estrada pareceu-me que havia já trovoadas em terras de Espanha.


----------



## tozequio (19 Set 2006 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 13.6ºC/25.3ºC, e neste momento vou com 17.4ºC e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Fil (20 Set 2006 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui em minha casa máxima de 25,1ºC e mínima de 11,6ºC, igual a ontem. Neste momento 16,2ºC, 52% hr e 1017,6 hPa.


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Com um alerta amarelo para vento forte para a Madeira, as condições actuais são:
Vento fraco, céu limpo, 18ºC e 1020mb/hPa.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 13:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje a mínima (11,7ºC) foi ainda mais alta que ontem.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 14:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

A mínima por aqui foi de 16,5ºC estão neste momento 23,2ºC o vento está aumentar

Já agora a primeira acumulação de Neve na Europa 
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 16:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, 26,6ºC e muitos pequenos cumulus em formação.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 19:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setúbal tive mínima de 15,3ºC salvo erro a mais baixa neste verão  a máxima foi 24,6ºC neste momento tenho 21,6ºC, 1008hpa e 75%HR


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 21:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 14.1ºC/26.0ºC e vou neste momento com 19.2ºC, mas não deve descer muito mais esta noite.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 21:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O dia foi um pouco mais quente que os anteriores mas a média de Setembro continua a baixar, já é inferior à do mês de Agosto.

Hoje, aqui em casa: 11,7ºC / 27,5ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 21:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui começou agora a entrar as primeiras nuvens mas são umas grandes nuvens tão a avançar do mar para terra a uma grande velocidade temperatura 20,1ºC e 1008hpa


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por aqui tudo calmo pois a minha localização geografica nao me permite assistir em 1fila a eventual tempestade que ai vêm  
Temperatura 20.2°C
Humidade 38%
Pressão Atmosférica 1006mb


----------



## RSilva_TN (20 Set 2006 às 21:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Lisboa também já se vêem as primeiras nuvens ameaçadoras a chegar e vêm a bom ritmo!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Benfica o céu já esta coberto..7/8... Sem grande alteração de vento ou temperatura..


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui à tarde ainda fez algum vento, pelos dados do Weatheronline, na estação meteorológica ainda chegou a 55 km/h. Mas agora está tudo muito calmo e as nuvens desapareceram.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui agora tenho uma novidade inesperada pelo menos para mim nevoeiro  denso.isto é normal antes de uma tempestade?Eu nunca tinha visto antes!


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 23:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Engraçado pk está a nebular primeiro do Sul para o Norte..!Por aki pelo porto td mt calmo,so com um indicador + invisivel a dar sinais d vida!1006hpa e a descer!


----------



## Luis França (20 Set 2006 às 23:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, em Benfica virado para Sintra, estava nevoeiro tipo Escócia a baixa altitude. Agora o nevoeiro começou a abrir com vento de Sul e estão a aparecer nuvens densas, "gordas" e bem escuras (mesmo com as luzes da cidade). No tópico das fotos do Gordon, colocarei uma foto tirada de manha (10:00) e uma do por-do-sol em Benfica.


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 23:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já está aí à porta.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A imagem de radar





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## RSilva_TN (21 Set 2006 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui, na zona de Alvalade (Lx), continuam a passar as nuves a bom ritmo, mas ainda não deixaram uma única gota...


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui pelo interior ainda tudo muito calmo com céu quase limpo mas com a pressão com tendência a descer. A tarde foi quente mas ventosa, tive máxima de 26,2ºC e mínima de 12,7ºC. Ás 00h tinha 18,5ºC e se tudo correr como esperado acho que essa vai acabar por ser a máxima do dia.


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Na Madeira, depois do aviso hoje pela manhã de chuva vento forte em alerta amarelo, faço agora o ponto de situação: 
Hoje tivemos por cá céu LIMPO, (ainda por esta hora está céu limpo), a temperatura chegou aos 29ºC (agora nos 21,9ºC), a pressão agora nos 1012mb/hPa, vento nem vê-lo, nem uma brisa durante o dia para suavisar o calor....


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Braga a temperatura está com um comportamento estranho. Depois de ter descido até aos 17,9ºC agora está em 18.3ºC e as nuvens ainda não chegaram   
A pressão atmosférica está nos 1003hPa, deceu 2hPa nas últimas 3 horas..


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Na Madeira, depois do aviso hoje pela manhã de chuva vento forte em alerta amarelo, faço agora o ponto de situação:
> Hoje tivemos por cá céu LIMPO, (ainda por esta hora está céu limpo), a temperatura chegou aos 29ºC (agora nos 21,9ºC), a pressão agora nos 1012mb/hPa, vento nem vê-lo, nem uma brisa durante o dia para suavisar o calor....



IM no seu melhor


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 00:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> IM no seu melhor



Tirem-me uma duvida? o que vai chover amanhã, nao é suficiente para pintar Portugal de Amarelo ou laranja? é que a zona centro e Algarve ta a verde?
Há ja sei, é a cor do semaforo para a tempestade!  So pode


----------



## Hugo Santos (21 Set 2006 às 00:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Está quase...


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Algo me diz que chuva a sul (Lisboa incluída) será miudinha e isto se chover    Como disse o Seringador é mais provável acima do Mondego; eu acho que os restos do Gordon goraram-se e vai migrar para a Biscaia

Ooops, pela foto acima, se calhar enganei-me.


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 00:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Algo me diz que chuva a sul (Lisboa incluída) será miudinha e isto se chover    Como disse o Seringador é mais provável acima do Mondego; eu acho que os restos do Gordon goraram-se e vai migrar para a Biscaia
> 
> Ooops, pela foto acima, se calhar enganei-me.



O GFS, nao diz isso. Vai haver muita chuva, mas nao é do Gordon, é sim da frente que vai atravessar o nosso Pais.


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 01:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui pelo Porto neste momento a pressão está a 1005hpa e a temperatura subiu p os 20 graus(estranho... )...


----------



## Minho (21 Set 2006 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Por aqui pelo Porto neste momento a pressão está a 1005hpa e a temperatura subiu p os 20 graus(estranho... )...



Yep, aqui em Braga simplesmente disparou a temperatura, já vai em 18.8ºC e 1002hPa


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 01:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Yep, aqui em Braga simplesmente disparou a temperatura, já vai em 18.8ºC e 1002hPa



isso nao terá ver com o Gordon?


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 01:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A descida da pressão tem a ver de certeza,agr a temperatura n sei...Mas deve ser arrastada d algum lado!


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 01:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Deve ser do pre-frontal, antes da frente fria vem sempre ar mais quente. Aqui a temperatura tá a descer a bom ritmo e encontra-se neste momento nos 16,7ºC.


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 01:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Tenho 1004hpa!!So faltam 7hpa p estar no centro da tempestade! Tem descido bem,agora so falta mm é entrar a nebulosidade de vez e fazer chuvinha...


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 01:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por aki já se sente um ventinho
Temperatura 	19.8°C
Humidade 	 45%
Pressão Atmosférica 	1003mb   variação


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 02:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já viram esta estação de Leça:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOLE2

Indica rajadas de vento na ordem dos 200 Km/h, não pode estar certo!  

Imagem de satélite ás 01h:


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 02:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

ja reparaste que o vento esta constantemente a mudar de direcção, remoinhos?


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 02:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Já viram esta estação de Leça:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOLE2
> 
> ...



fil deve estar marada de certeza nem o centro do gordon tinha ventos com essa intensidadde  deve estar la alguem a soprar nakilo


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 02:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Sim, esses dados estão definitivamente errados. Mas mesmo assim deve estar muito vento no Porto, vejam esta webcam do trânsito da VCI/Ponte da Arrábida:

http://194.79.88.99/streams/cmp_transito_16.asx


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 03:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui agora td muito calmo o vento teve a pouco rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h mas foi por pouco tempo agora acalmou um pouco a temperatura está alta 19,3ºC estaveis a pressão esta em 1005hpa céu coberto


----------



## LSC (21 Set 2006 às 03:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui começa agora a ventania a sério. Bem visto que já saiu tudo, faço o mesmo!


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 05:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui uma ventania brutal e 1000hpa, a chyuva deverá começar mais erto das 7.00h

Se o GORDO passou ao lado, imagino se passa-se por cima


----------



## Santos (21 Set 2006 às 06:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Chove com maior intensidade, e vento forte quanto baste


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Set 2006 às 07:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui ja  e bem


----------



## Hugo Santos (21 Set 2006 às 07:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Azeitão chuva intensa e rajadas de vento moderadas


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 07:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Acordei agora com o barulho da chuva e do vento ai a uma meia hora neste momento chove com muita força e o vento é forte com rajadas eu queria medir mas a chuva é tanta que não me arrisco a minha temperatura durante a madrugada subiu até aos 20,1ºC neste momento tenho 19,5ºC e 1002hpa fez um trovão a pouco mas foi só um por enquanto


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 09:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá na Madeira também já chove, vento moderado, 19ºC, pressão nos 1012mb/hpa.


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 09:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui choveu e esteve algum vento de madrugada, mas neste momento encontra-se tudo calmo, sem qualquer vento e sem chuva. Quando saí de casa, tinha 15.3ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 09:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

está um caos em Lisboa...está a chover bastante..nao há vento..não ha metro..e muitos carros nas estradas...Um trapalhada de todo o tamanho...

MM assim só demorei 30m a chegar ao trabalho


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

VRSA

Ceu muito nublado desde a 00:38 de hoje com nuvens muito densas e baixas!!

O vento sofra fraco de sudoeste mas espera-se que apartir do 12h o tempo va piorar, sendo o vento para o sotavento Algarvio de 90km/h de rajada!!

Andaluzia esta em alerta laranja para hoje e eles preveem nas piores das hipoteses rajadas a 100km/h em OPEN CAMP tal como a minha previsao para o sotavento Algarvio...

Ansioso  
 27Cº


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 10:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> está um caos em Lisboa...está a chover bastante..nao há vento..não ha metro..e muitos carros nas estradas...Um trapalhada de todo o tamanho...
> 
> MM assim só demorei 30m a chegar ao trabalho



Eu vim mais cedo, senão.... daqui a pouco vãi-se intensificar a chuva vem daí 
Estão 17,2ºC


----------



## Silvia (21 Set 2006 às 10:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

No barlavento algarvio já chove...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> No barlavento algarvio já chove...


Com que intensidade?? o vento ?? Ja agora o Mar?? 

Bem-Vinda Silvia!!! 

Uma Colega Nova!! Eu cuido do Sotavento e tu do Barlavento


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> No barlavento algarvio já chove...



Bem vinda Silvia!!

Convido-a a se apresentar no topic : http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=3


----------



## Silvia (21 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Olá a todos,
Sou simplesmente uma "curiosa" e  neste momento posso dizer que chove com bastante intensidade e o vento é muito fraco...quanto ao mar, bem neste momento não consigo sair do escritório para verificar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 10:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Sou simplesmente uma "curiosa" e  neste momento posso dizer que chove com bastante intensidade e o vento é muito fraco...quanto ao mar, bem neste momento não consigo sair do escritório para verificar



Pois, os escritorios...tambem to dentro de um...e sei bem!!

Ceu muito nublado..vento fraco com rajadas!! ja agora es de onde??


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Sou simplesmente uma "curiosa" e  neste momento posso dizer que chove com bastante intensidade e o vento é muito fraco...quanto ao mar, bem neste momento não consigo sair do escritório para verificar



Bem-vinda Silvia, até que enfim uma voz feminina para o Fórum! 
Qual é a localidade?


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 11:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem-vinda Silvia, até que enfim uma voz feminina para o Fórum!
> Qual é a localidade?



que cuscos...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> que cuscos...



lololol

Tempo com nuvens assustadoras!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 11:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ja chove, com pouca intesidade mas o vento ja esta moderado!!


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tem estado a chover desde as 8h e tal por vezes com bastante intensidade, levo neste momento 9,3 mm recolhidos. Neste momento chove moderadamente e a temperatura está em 13,8ºC, 85% e 1005.0hPa.


----------



## Silvia (21 Set 2006 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem-vinda Silvia, até que enfim uma voz feminina para o Fórum!
> Qual é a localidade?



Portimão


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> Portimão



Olha uma Portimonense, bem vinda. Tb sou natural de Portimão


----------



## Serrano (21 Set 2006 às 11:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pelas 9 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 15 graus e chovia com relativa intensidade. Em relação ao vento, não fazia praticamente notar.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Seringador,tá a faltar chuvinha aqui para o Porto...Já começava a chegar, n achas??


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Serrano disse:


> Pelas 9 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 15 graus e chovia com relativa intensidade. Em relação ao vento, não fazia praticamente notar.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Pois é, aqui o vento também nem "vê-lo" e isso que estamos em alerta laranja...

Pelo radar, a chuva está a cair mais intensamente no sul de Portugal, ao contrário do que se esperava.

E levo neste momento 11,4mm.


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Pois é, aqui o vento também nem "vê-lo" e isso que estamos em alerta laranja...
> 
> Pelo radar, a chuva está a cair mais intensamente no sul de Portugal, ao contrário do que se esperava.
> 
> E levo neste momento 11,4mm.



boas, e pelo radar tb pareçe que neste momento estamos a ser afectados pela parte da frente mais intensa, acredito que ate ao inicio da tarde ela já tenha passado deixando o pais numa situação pós frontal com aguaceiros  
por aki agora chove intensamente, vento nao existe
Temperatura 	13.3°C
Humidade 	93%
Pressão Atmosférica 1001mb


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 13:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui a frente passou entre as 7 e as 10 horas choveu muito é certo mas estava à espera de mais   neste momento o chão já começa a secar conto agora para esta tarde com aguaceiros mas não tarde estou com sol o norte é onde vai ver o melhor nesta tarde se virem boas convecçoes saquem fotos neste momento tenho 21,0ºC e 1004hpa o mais baixo foi 1002hpa


----------



## Luis França (21 Set 2006 às 13:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Estou a ler os posts recentes e noto que as previsões de chuva e de vento nao sairam como esperado. Assim, nas ultimas horas, desde que o Gordon entrou na zona dos Açores e a frente se aproximava, a imprevisibilidade dos acontecimentos deixou a sua marca ....
Neste momento o ceu esta com abertas recheado com cumulos em altitude, vento de oeste leve, por vezes com picos de ventania, depois estabiliza.

Temp. minima - 15 graus
agora estão 21,5


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas meteolocos!  
Bem por aqui não chove.. dilúvia!!!!  
Que maravilha ver chover assim, até parece nevoeiro a falta de visibilidade que ela esta a produzir, verdadeiras cortinas de água!    

Começou a pingar por volta das 11 da manhã e tem vindo num crescendo até ao presente relato, acho que me vou colocar em fato de banho e vou dar uma volta!  

_I'm singin' in the rain, just singin' in the rain
What a glorious feeling, I'm happy again
I'm laughin' at clouds so dark up above_


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 13:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

 

Aqui não diluvia mas chove de maneira moderada e continúa, isto sim é um belo começo de outono!  

Temperatura de 14,2ºC, 87% hr e 1004.0 hPa. Levo 17,1 mm até agora


----------



## VII (21 Set 2006 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui não chove, boas abertas.
Vento fraco.
Temperatura - 23ºC
Humidade - 62%


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Para o litoral, parece que vem ai qualquer coisa...


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já vejo a WNW do Porto as formações nebulosas embebidas 
pelo aspecto algumas destas células, poderão gerar ventos localmente fortes, e notarão isso à medida que ela entrar sob influência de onde estão localizados, lá para as as 14:30-15:00aqui no Porto até acima de Leiria 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 14:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, agora está a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 14,9ºC e a mínima de hoje foi 14,7ºC aqui em casa.
Continua a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 14:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem vim agora da rua, nalguns locias simplesmente o trânsito esteve cortado, pontes sobre ribeiros e zonas de depressão nas vias  

Claro tenho fotos e filme!   Depois posto!  Será melhor aqui ou na secção das fotos? A mim esta última parece-me a mais indicada! Na medição do IM das 13H já deu 6.5 mm de precipitação. Espero pela actualização das 13H UTC (14H em Portugal).

Como mínima tivemos 16,4ºC e actualmente 18,9ºC.

O dia de ontem foi de Verão, começaram as festas da cidade e já há alguns anos, comentavam os elvenses, que não havia um dia 20 de Setembro assim.
Eram perto das 2H da madrugada ainda o céu permanecia estreladinho e com temp. agradável de 23ºC.

Só hoje de manhã pelas 6:30 é que apareceu a dita frente e com umas boas rajadas, pois eu acoredei com o barulho das mesmas


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boa tarde!

Aqui está tudo muito calmo. Céu muito nublado, com abertas desde as 12:10. Não chove desde as 8:05.

Como trabalho num 8 piso na encosta do monte de St. Luzia, com janela virada para sul, vejo o estado do tempo com bastante facilidade a vários quilómetros de distância; assim como o estado do mar (mas com mais dificuldade). A sul do Rio Lima, está um ligeiro nevoeiro desde as 8:00 até ao momento.

Com estas condições só tenho pena não possuir conhecimentos suficientes para vos dizer mais do que para voces deve ser óbvio   Quando disser alguma asneira peço que me corrijam.

Boas observaçoes!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui parou de chover e registo agora a temperatura mínima do dia, até ao momento (14,4ºC).


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui está tudo muito calmo. Céu muito nublado, com abertas desde as 12:10. Não chove desde as 8:05.
> 
> ...



Boas Tiago!

Neste momento já deves de estar a ver a W a formação embebida MCS  daqui a pouco vai bombar...


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 15:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui parou de chover e registo agora a temperatura mínima do dia, até ao momento (14,4ºC).



Parabéns Dan, 1000 mensagens não é para qualquer um


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira: há algum tempo que não chove e neste momento o céu está limpo, algum vento, 25ºC, pressão nos 1014mb.


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Parabéns Dan, 1000 mensagens não é para qualquer um



Parabéns!!  

Ó Dan tu vê lá isso, olha que andas a faltar ás aulas e a rapaziada anda abandonada!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Tiago!
> 
> Neste momento já deves de estar a ver a W a formação embebida MCS  daqui a pouco vai bombar...



Boas!

Elucida-me... MCS é uma quantidade de energia armazenada que pode produzir uma tempestade?  

Desde as 15:17 que têm surgido no meu campo de visão nuvens baixas e o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade mas gradualmente, sem rajadas fortes. Desde o meu ultimo post as nuvens taparam o ceu completamente. 

Tenho de arranjar uma forma de por uma fotos, é muito mais simples.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Elucida-me... MCS é uma quantidade de energia armazenada que pode produzir uma tempestade?
> 
> ...



MCS - Cumulonimbus Mesoscale System, é um cluster de células embebidas e organizadas

Acho que este site com um manual seria interessante para uma formação, na minha opinião excelente para adquirir conhecimentos a vários níveis  
http://www.zamg.ac.at/docu/Manual/start.htm


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

MCS = Mesoscale Convective System  

Sistema Convectivo de Mesoscala


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Boas!
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho de arranjar uma forma de por uma fotos, é muito mais simples.



Vai ao site hosting : http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Set 2006 às 15:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Vai ao site hosting : http://www.imageshack.us/



Obrigado, mas estava-me a referir a passar as fotos do telemovel ou camera para o pc. No trabalho é mais complicado, mas vou arranjar uma solução  

Levantei-me da cadeira e já vi de outra janela, virada para W, a formação embebida MCS (ja estive a ler um pocuo para saber para o que olhar). Mas ainda não bomba para já


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas pessoal. Aqui 21,7 graus com o ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Lisboa está uma tarde bastante agradavel..com Sol e pouco vento...


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 17:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por aqui já passou tudo  tenho céu limpo so avisto uma nuvens a este de onde estou e nada mais. esta frente foi daquelas que vinha a 200 a hora  passou pelo territorio num instante  
Temperatura 16.3°C
Ponto de Condensação 	7.5°C
Humidade 	56%
Pressão Atmosférica 1000mb


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem,hj realmente o dia nao foi tao produtivo como deveria ter sido de facto..Pelo menos aqui no Porto choveu mm pouquinho,excepto d madrugada onde ainda deu p lavar kkc..!Agora sim,estão a entrar umas nuvens k eu diria,bastante ameaçadoras e que espero que botem muita carga ka p baixo..!Seringador,tozequio,anyone aqui da zona,olhem para o céu e vejam se concordam cmg..!


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 18:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Bem,hj realmente o dia nao foi tao produtivo como deveria ter sido de facto..Pelo menos aqui no Porto choveu mm pouquinho,excepto d madrugada onde ainda deu p lavar kkc..!Agora sim,estão a entrar umas nuvens k eu diria,bastante ameaçadoras e que espero que botem muita carga ka p baixo..!Seringador,tozequio,anyone aqui da zona,olhem para o céu e vejam se concordam cmg..!



Prefiro meter aqui a foo...tds podem ver assim e fazer as vossas previsões sobre o que poderá dar isto..!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Estou a ver Tiago 
, parece no entanto que vai afectar o Norte do Porto mas acho que Vila do Conde vai ser o centro, uma bela formação sim senhora, trás trovoada


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Estou a ver Tiago
> , parece no entanto que vai afectar o Norte do Porto mas acho que Vila do Conde vai ser o centro, uma bela formação sim senhora, trás trovoada



Cá estão os raios...desta vez aparecem...http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Cá estão os raios...desta vez aparecem...http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp



A trovojar com lua Nova


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Cá estão os raios...desta vez aparecem...http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp



Falta pelo menos um em Setubal desta manha!!!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Está a ficar excelente esta célula no Porto está a estender-se para sul e está ficar escuro como breu, vai bombar, pena que não troxe a máquina


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Estão a passar de gazeiro estas nuvens mm,e nos entretantos podiam deixar kair kkcoisita..Mas tá mm eskisito..!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Preparem essas maquinas na zona do porto quero ver uma foto de um lindo raio pelo menos acredito que vá fazer vendo o satélite e essa foto vem confirmar    que saudades que já tenho só ouvi um trovão esta manha


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Preparem essas maquinas na zona do porto quero ver uma foto de um lindo raio pelo menos acredito que vá fazer vendo o satélite e essa foto vem confirmar    que saudades que já tenho só ouvi um trovão esta manha



Já os consigo ouvir!!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui já não chove algumas horas, agora volta a estar mais nublado.
A mínima e máxima foram registadas esta tarde entre as 15 e as 18 horas.

14,1ºC / 16,6ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Parece mm k agr é k esta a entrar a tempestade!O vento subitamente começou a soprar forte e o céu está como o breu!Já posto imagens..!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui não chove desde as 10 da manha  a máxima foi de 22,2ºC agora tenho 20,6ºC,1006hpa e 71%HR cáu pouco nublado mas as poucas nuvens  são muito escuras neste momento!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Parece mm k agr é k esta a entrar a tempestade!O vento subitamente começou a soprar forte e o céu está como o breu!Já posto imagens..!



Pelo ke vi na foto é uma célula com bastante actividade vai descarregar bem esse vento que falas só vem confirmar a força da celula posta imagens posta


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Chove cumó caraças!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui céu limpito, desde a chuvada à hora de almoço que não há mais nada!  

Tenho nesta altura, 19,4ºC

Deixo-vos aqui o link para o post onde podem apreciar os efeitos do aquecimento global aqui no Alentejo!  
*Debaixo da Frente!!!*


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 20:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem, isto por aqui hoje foi uma desilusão, terá chovido com alguma intensidade e esteve algum vento no período entre as 5 e as 7.30 da manhã, apesar de não ter presenciado in loco, e só voltou a cair um aguaceiro há pouco, desde há 15 minutos, neste momento chove até com alguma intensidade apesar de a trovoada já não se fazer sentir como há alguns minutos. A temperatura ronda os 17.1ºC.


----------



## Snow (21 Set 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Portugal acordou debaixo de ventos fortes e muita chuva, devido a uma inesperada alteração das condições climatéricas. 
Foi passado na tvi ainda agora. 
Nós aqui ja sabiamos o que nos estava para esperar desde 2ª, 3ª feira.


----------



## VII (21 Set 2006 às 21:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Portugal é um país mesmo mal preparado para situações meteorologicas mais anomalas.Umas chuvadas mais fortes e é logo inundações, pedidos de auxilio para os bombeiros, etc.
Imaginem lá se tivessemos levado com o Gordon em cima, mesmo que fosse como tempestade tropical.
A esta hora ainda se andava de barco por muitas cidades e vilas deste país!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mais um aguaceiro, trovoada ao longe e 14,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Snow disse:


> Portugal acordou debaixo de ventos fortes e muita chuva, devido a uma inesperada alteração das condições climatéricas.
> Foi passado na tvi ainda agora.
> Nós aqui ja sabiamos o que nos estava para esperar desde 2ª, 3ª feira.



E estes jornalistas que nunca mais aprendem, condições climatéricas não, meteorológicas


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Chove agora com bastante intensidade e também troveja.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 22:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Parou a chuva e já se vê o céu estrelado. A temperatura desceu para 13,0ºC.


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Norte Madeira com 20,2º, acabou de dar um pequeno aguaceiro, pressão nos 1014mb.


----------



## Tiagofsky (21 Set 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui pelo Porto,novamente os relâmpagos ao longe e a chuva recomeça a cair!neste momento 15,8ºC,1006hpa,vento fraco a moderado..


----------



## Fil (21 Set 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Inesperadas   

Como o Dan disse, por aqui o céu limpou um pouco mas consigo ver algumas nuvens baixas. Tenho neste momento 11,0ºC que é também a mínima do dia por enquanto. A máxima foi de 18,5ºC ás 00h do dia de hoje. O meu pluviómetro recolheu 24,9mm hoje.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento continua o céu limpo temperatura actual 17,9ºC e 1008hpa pelo radar  acho que se aproxima um aguaceiro forte mas pequeno


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Despeço-me por hoje com 14.8ºC, mas a temperatura ainda há pouco estava nos 13.8ºC, mínima do dia por aqui. O céu está neste momento parcialmente nublado, fico à espera dos núcleos convectivos durante a madrugada.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 09:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pelo Norte da Madeira agora céu limpo, 18,8ºC, 1016mb/hPa


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 09:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Fiquem com algumas imagens vistas de minha casa entre as 19:42 e 20:00, 7km a norte de viana do castelo.
> 
> ...



Bom dia, no site do ImageShack utiliza o código que está na linha "Thumbnail for forums (1)" e não o "Thumbnail for Websites". Isto porque alguns de nós não têm o html activo, só por isso!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bom dia novamente  Houve um ligeiro erro na copia dos links  

Fiquem com algumas imagens vistas de minha casa entre as 19:42 e 20:00, 7km a norte de viana do castelo.






































Hoje, 18,3º, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Não vai ser um dia muito diferente de ontem


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 09:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Bom dia novamente  Houve um ligeiro erro na copia dos links
> 
> 
> Hoje, 18,3º, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Não vai ser um dia muito diferente de ontem



Boas imagens parece que promete


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 09:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Hoje sou uma pessoa feliz , presenciei ontem por volta das 8:00 uma CB e choveu torrencialmente  cairam 3 raios verticais em 5 minutos mesmo à minha frente (cerca de 300m)quando estava parado e um deles foi de tal maneira potente que fez um enorme clarão ao tocar no chão que tive a reacção instatânea de colocar os braços à frente dos olhos e recuar para trás  
Foi fantástico, azar não ter a máquina comigo   
Mas hoje vai bombar valemntemente, sobretudo à tarde


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Bom dia novamente  Houve um ligeiro erro na copia dos links
> 
> Fiquem com algumas imagens vistas de minha casa entre as 19:42 e 20:00, 7km a norte de viana do castelo.
> 
> Hoje, 18,3º, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. Não vai ser um dia muito diferente de ontem



Boas tIago,

Foi aquele CB da hora do jantar não foi?


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje sou uma pessoa feliz , presenciei ontem por volta das 8:00 uma CB e choveu torrencialmente  cairam 3 raios verticais em 5 minutos mesmo à minha frente (cerca de 300m)quando estava parado e um deles foi de tal maneira potente que fez um enorme clarão ao tocar no chão que tive a reacção instatânea de colocar os braços à frente dos olhos e recuar para trás
> Foi fantástico, azar não ter a máquina comigo
> Mas hoje vai bombar valemntemente, sobretudo à tarde


A máquina é obrigatória nestas situações , estamos com falta por cá, de imagens de trovoadas, de membros que fotografaram in loco.  Infelizmente por cá, a trovoada é rara.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas tIago,
> 
> Foi aquele CB da hora do jantar não foi?



Sim  Mas na minha zona choveu durante 2min, nada muito forte, e trovoada nem ve-la...

A última trovoada a que assisti em Viana (Carreço) foi em Agosto.


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



VII disse:


> Portugal é um país mesmo mal preparado para situações meteorologicas mais anomalas.Umas chuvadas mais fortes e é logo inundações, pedidos de auxilio para os bombeiros, etc.
> Imaginem lá se tivessemos levado com o Gordon em cima, mesmo que fosse como tempestade tropical.
> A esta hora ainda se andava de barco por muitas cidades e vilas deste país!



Podes crer, ontem vi tampas de saneamento a saltarem, a culpa é da cada vez maior impermeabilização, o melhor e mais rentável meio de financiamento das autarquias e dos seus meandro da corrupção, um ordenamento inexistente, estrangulamento dos pequenos cursos de água através de drenagens e entubagens, e sobretudo a inoperância das autoridades face a situações mais intensas (já não digo extremas pq aí seria uma desgraça) devido à falta de técnicos especializados em gestão de Riscos Naturais, nomeadamente os climáticos, sendo totalmente dependentes do IM e SNBPC.

Ideia 
As autarquias poderiam era apostar cada vez mais em sistemas monitorização climática municipais, para terem oportunidade de de divulgar, analisar, arquivar, simular  e posteriormente utilizar os registos dos dados climáticos, nos anos futuros para criarem limiares e KPI's da monitorização municipal ou de uma região.
Estou-vos a falar disto pq já projectei todo esse processo e estou bem dentro so assunto
sóe que infelizmente não estão para aí virados, tanto o nosso poler local e municipal.


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Sim  Mas na minha zona choveu durante 2min, nada muito forte, e trovoada nem ve-la...
> 
> A última trovoada a que assisti em Viana (Carreço) foi em Agosto.



Hoje à tarde pode ser que assistas a mais


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 10:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Hoje à tarde pode ser que assistas a mais



Como eu gostava de saber porquê


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 10:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> potente que fez um enorme clarão ao tocar no chão que tive a reacção instatânea de colocar os braços à frente dos olhos e recuar para trás
> Foi fantástico, azar não ter a máquina comigo
> Mas hoje vai bombar valemntemente, sobretudo à tarde



Mariquinhas....       

Falando mais a sério... por Lisboa também caiu um aguaceiro agora de manha...mas se houve raios ou não, não sei que estava na cama...


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2006 às 10:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

12,2ºC e começa agora a chover.
10,3ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Como eu gostava de saber porquê



No tópico *Previsão segundo os Modelos (setembro 2006)*, estamos a fazer o acompanhamento da situação


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> No tópico *Previsão segundo os Modelos (setembro 2006)*, estamos a fazer o acompanhamento da situação



Obrigado!


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 11:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Penso que esta noite poderemos ser surpreendidos por ventes pontualmente fortes (possibilidade de tornados (?)) acompanhado de umas chuvadas, a ver vamos


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 12:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> A máquina é obrigatória nestas situações , estamos com falta por cá, de imagens de trovoadas, de membros que fotografaram in loco.  Infelizmente por cá, a trovoada é rara.



Pois é eu é que sou um despassarado


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Se a trovoada for depois das 17:30 ainda vou a tempo de pegar na maquina fotografica


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Santos disse:


> Penso que esta noite poderemos ser surpreendidos por ventes pontualmente fortes (possibilidade de tornados (?)) acompanhado de umas chuvadas, a ver vamos



Sim, ontem à noite foi um exemplo, alguns ramos partidos, mas assim até faz bem, é uma poda automática 

Esse desenvolvimento Cb vem aí sim senhora 
e possivelmente de MCS  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Vê-se mesmo oa instabilidade na vertical da atmosfera a NW, I.e. à medida que mergulha, *vai-se fortalecendo, como podem reparar ao desenharem uma linha imaginária na vertical, mesmo por baixo do nº22 na data, na parte esquerda superior do ecrã* 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Vê-se mesmo oa instabilidade na vertical da atmosfera a NW, I.e. à medida que mergulha, *vai-se fortalecendo, como podem reparar ao desenharem uma linha imaginária na vertical, mesmo por baixo do nº22 na data, na parte esquerda superior do ecrã*
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



Ou seja, tudo o que surge à esquerda dessa linha imaginária vai-se fortalecer como se vê acabando por atingir grande parte do litoral


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui está neste momento a cair um forte aguaceiro, quase parece de trovoada  

Tive uma mínima de 9,8ºC e ás 00h tinha 10,9ºC, ou seja, a temperatura manteve-se quase constante toda a noite. Agora 14,9ºC e a descer devido á chuva.


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 19.5 graus e brilha o sol, mas aproximam-se nuvens ameaçadoras de chuva do lado da Serra, vamos ver se originam algum aguaceiro.
No meu posto de observação, a temperatura esta noite desceu até aos 9 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Senador (22 Set 2006 às 15:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Se a trovoada for depois das 17:30 ainda vou a tempo de pegar na maquina fotografica



A trovoada já começou! Já vi que somos vizinhos 

Um abraço


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 15:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por agora, o anticiclon e local sobre Monte Gordo nao deixa passar esses monstros, mas e bem visisvel a instabilidade!!

Os cumulonimbos e cumulos congestus sao uma presença forte aki no sotavento algarvio...29,0Cº


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 15:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> A trovoada já começou! Já vi que somos vizinhos
> 
> Um abraço



Boas! Pois, mais ainda porque eu sou de Carreço 

Estou em Viana e nada de trovoada por aqui. Vais ter de pegar na maquina fotografica


----------



## Senador (22 Set 2006 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Para já é so pelo som que se identificam, daqui a pouco vou la fora a ver se se vê alguma coisa para fotografar!


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Set 2006 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Wow!Mega!Está aqui a chegar uma verdadeira formação daquelas como a de ontem,a qual eu postei fotos!Trazem a orquestra toda do capitão Outono,com bombos e bateria...!  Kem for daqui do Porto e arredores poderá corroborar este meu avistanço!


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 15:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Wow!Mega!Está aqui a chegar uma verdadeira formação daquelas como a de ontem,a qual eu postei fotos!Trazem a orquestra toda do capitão Outono,com bombos e bateria...!  Kem for daqui do Porto e arredores poderá corroborar este meu avistanço!




Sim Tiago, mas só irá afectar a Norte do Porto, por enquanto, Viana é que vail levar com ela em cima


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim Tiago, mas só irá afectar a Norte do Porto, por enquanto, Viana é que vail levar com ela em cima



Esta a entrar sobre Viana! È GIGANTESCO!!! So tou lixado porque so tenho maquina as 17:30


----------



## ACalado (22 Set 2006 às 16:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por aqui estão a cair uns aguaceiros a temperatura minima esta noite chegou aos 6ºc  neste momento tenho:
Temperatura 	           15.5°C
Humidade 	            57%
Pressão Atmosférica 	1006mb


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 16:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Viana - actualização 2 

Chuva muito forte, trovoada (relampagos finalmente)  , 17,3º.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 16:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Madeira, com céu nublado 23,4ºC, 1014mb


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já figuram algumas trovoadas nas últimas horas perto do Norte de Portugal:


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eis algumas fotos (possíveis - tiradas com telemovel) do céu de Viana do Castelo entre as 16:15 e 16:25.


----------



## Senador (22 Set 2006 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Fotos tiradas mais ou menos na mesma altura que as do Tiago, aqui em Afife:

Antes:








Depois:





Clique *aqui* para ver o vídeo.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Fotos tiradas mais ou menos na mesma altura que as do Tiago, aqui em Afife: QUOTE]
> 
> Boas fotos!
> 
> Ja estou quase a ir para casa pegar na maquina  Ver se apanho uns raios


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 17:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Eis algumas fotos (possíveis - tiradas com telemovel) do céu de Viana do Castelo entre as 16:15 e 16:25.



Boa célula    Também quero...


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2006 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Eis algumas fotos (possíveis - tiradas com telemovel) do céu de Viana do Castelo entre as 16:15 e 16:25.



Isso não é um Arcus?


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Fotos tiradas mais ou menos na mesma altura que as do Tiago, aqui em Afife:
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...



O teu vídeo é um espectaculo, está muitissimo bem inserido


----------



## Santos (22 Set 2006 às 18:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui finalmente começo a avistar algumas núvens mais escuras.
Neste momento 21,4ºC, 60% hum., 1010 hPa


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já parece a minha foto do avastar, boa caça Tiago e João, hije de madrugada vamos acordar com o bombar...


----------



## tozequio (22 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui nada de relevante, o céu encobriu um pouco nas últimas 2 horas, mas ainda nada de ameaçador.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Set 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Já parece a minha foto do avastar, boa caça Tiago e João, hije de madrugada vamos acordar com o bombar...



Caro amigo 
Gostava de saber o que se prevê para este fim de semana em Lisboa e semana seguinte
Tenho um telhado a tirar e estou com receio 
Obrigada
jf


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2006 às 19:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Tiago Moreno disse:


> Eis algumas fotos (possíveis - tiradas com telemovel) do céu de Viana do Castelo entre as 16:15 e 16:25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2006 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tivemos aguaceiros até ao final da tarde. Agora 13,6ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.

Aqui em casa: 10,3ºC / 16,8ºC


----------



## Senador (22 Set 2006 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Ja vi que o _host_ das fotos não se aguentou muito tempo  

Por aqui:

16,7º
chuva fraca


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2006 às 22:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui céu cada vez mais nublado conto com aguaceiros  por aqui! alias já está a passar um aguaceiro mas não chove na cidade toda só numa zona é por isto que não gosto de aguaceiros máxima do dia 21,8ºC
temperatura agora 19,6ºC,1009hpa e 85%HR


----------



## tozequio (22 Set 2006 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Depois de cerca de 1 hora de intensa chuva, a coisa acalmou. Neste momento tenho muitas nuvens, vento fraco e 15.3ºC

Os extremos de hoje foram 13.7ºC/21.5ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Melgaço estamos em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Temperatura actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2006 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui máxima de 15,5ºC logo ás 12:25. Durante o dia de hoje contabilizei mais 11,9 mm  

Agora 12,1ºC, 88% hr e 1009.1 hPa com céu pouco nublado (parece-me).


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Set 2006 às 23:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas a todos 

Já vi que o dia foi movimentado  , por aqui dia calmo e até com algum calor  .
Também vi algumas formações verticais mas apenas deixaram uns pinguitos que nem para molhar o chão serviram.
Temp. mín.: 14,3ºC
Temp. Máx.: 24,7ºC

Actualmente 17,1ºC e descendo, vento fraco.


----------



## Seavoices (22 Set 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui por Odivelas/Lisboa chove torrencialmente. Chove à pelo menos 30 minutos, sendo que nos últimos 10 tem sido insistentemente torrencial!

POr volta das 21h30 durante 5 minutos caiu um grande aguaceiro!


----------



## LUPER (22 Set 2006 às 23:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Aqui máxima de 15,5ºC logo ás 12:25. Durante o dia de hoje contabilizei mais 11,9 mm
> 
> Agora 12,1ºC, 88% hr e 1009.1 hPa com céu pouco nublado (parece-me).



Este mês já tens uma bela precipitação, não tens? Este ano acaba a seca por ai


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seavoices disse:


> Aqui por Odivelas/Lisboa chove torrencialmente. Chove à pelo menos 30 minutos, sendo que nos últimos 10 tem sido insistentemente torrencial!
> 
> POr volta das 21h30 durante 5 minutos caiu um grande aguaceiro!



Em Lisboa tem chovido mesmo muito nestes ultimos dias. Deve estar a ser afectada por isto:








LUPER disse:


> Este mês já tens uma bela precipitação, não tens? Este ano acaba a seca por ai



Levo 36,8 mm até agora,e está prevista mais precipitação para os próximos dias


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira 18,6ºC, céu pouco nublado, 1015mb/hPa.


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Em Lisboa tem chovido mesmo muito nestes ultimos dias. Deve estar a ser afectada por isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já estás na média   , bem bom


----------



## Tiago Moreno (23 Set 2006 às 01:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Tiago Moreno disse:
> 
> 
> > Eis algumas fotos (possíveis - tiradas com telemovel) do céu de Viana do Castelo entre as 16:15 e 16:25.
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 01:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

em lisboa os aguaceiros sao para continuar noite dentro...


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 01:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

E em Lamas de Mouro, segundo as estações automáticas do IM, cairam 27 mm nas ultimas duas horas e em Braga indicava 17,6 mm ás 23h. Espero apanhar algo disso durante esta madrugada!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já viram a célula que neste momento esta a Oeste do Algarve???






Capaz de entrar em Portugal pelo alentejo, ou mais a norte...

vejam a animação...

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/s...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2006 às 01:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Sim tbm já tinha reparado vai entrar pela grande Lisboa e Alentejo  e a oeste do litoral norte e centro vem outra grande célula vamos ter festa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Grandes cumulunimbos, Grandes Celulas!!

Aguaceiros moderados, e nada de trovoada!! la para a tarde ja deve descarregar uns raios  

Temp: 26Cº


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 10:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui parou de chover ainda há pouco tempo.
Neste momento 11,2ºC com 10,7ºC de mínima. O valor mínimo já foi registado depois das 9 h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2006 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui parou de chover ainda há pouco tempo.
> Neste momento 11,2ºC com 10,7ºC de mínima. O valor mínimo já foi registado depois das 9 h.




Voces morrem de dores de ossos  E so frio, ate parece que to noutro pais!!!

Epah, VIVA O SUB-TROPICAL 

26,2Cº


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;11333 disse:
			
		

> Voces morrem de dores de ossos  E so frio, ate parece que to noutro pais!!!
> 
> Epah, VIVA O SUB-TROPICAL
> 
> 26,2Cº



 

Aqui a temperatura continua na mesma (11,1ºC) e volta a chover outra vez.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2006 às 11:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Aqui a temperatura continua na mesma (11,1ºC) e volta a chover outra vez.



Aqui parou agora sendo a precipitaçao forte e nao moderada como preveem(IM)
Vem outra celula!! Por agora Sol!!

Nem uma faisca!! onde se meteram as trovoadas???


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 11:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;11337 disse:
			
		

> Aqui parou agora sendo a precipitaçao forte e nao moderada como preveem(IM)
> Vem outra celula!! Por agora Sol!!
> 
> Nem uma faisca!! onde se meteram as trovoadas???



Esta manhã ocorreram algumas descargas eléctricas na costa ocidental, pode ser que, durante o dia, avancem mais para leste.


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eheh!Boas gente!Eu akordei aki com a trovoada...abri a janela,chove cumó diabo!E pela primeira vez,já vi granizo tb,embora pouco!Tenho grandes formações aqui por cima do Porto,mas para o mar já se vêem mais ainda k podem entrar para a tarde!Vai ser dia de festival!Estão 17,7ºC..


----------



## Senador (23 Set 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui, céu praticamente limpo, 19.7, um dia de verão  
Mínima 13.4ºC


----------



## ACalado (23 Set 2006 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas por aki já choveu mais esta madrugada e manha do que a passgem da frente de quinta feira  
neste momento chove, esta vento e tenho uma temperatura de 11,7ºc  
dia tipico de inverno


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem, isto por aqui esteve animado, há pouco houve um fortíssimo aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada, houve 1 raio que deve ter caído pertíssimo de minha casa, tamanho foi o estrondo  

Tive de mínima 14.3ºC, e neste momento vai em 17.5ºC, mas com tendência a subir já que neste momento o tempo abriu um pouco e já tenho Sol.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2006 às 14:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tem estado um bom dia só choveu de madrugada com bastante intensidade e a meio da manha depois só sol e algumas nuvens trovoadas é para esquecer por estas bandas  neste momento tenho 21,8ºcl e 1007hpa nestes últimos dias o Norte é que tem levado as trovoadas todas mas pessoal está a faltar as belas das fotos!!


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Bem, isto por aqui esteve animado, há pouco houve um fortíssimo aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada, houve 1 raio que deve ter caído pertíssimo de minha casa, tamanho foi o estrondo
> 
> Tive de mínima 14.3ºC, e neste momento vai em 17.5ºC, mas com tendência a subir já que neste momento o tempo abriu um pouco e já tenho Sol.



Parece que foi generalizado pelo Norte litoral, aqui por Melgaço cairam toda à noite aguaceiros fortes... agora passam Cbs muito bonitos a uma velocidade estonteante....
Temperatura Actual: 19.9ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 15:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Depois dos fortes aguaceiros desta manhã que deixaram uns 19 mm no meu pluviómetro, começa agora novamente a chover e a trovejar e a temperatura a descer rapidamente. Neste momento 14,4ºC, com mínima de 10,4ºC ás 9:26 e máxima momentânea de 16,1ºC ás 14:44.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

A trovoada também já chegou aqui. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade, a temperatura continua baixa (13,3ºC).


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 15:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> A trovoada também já chegou aqui. Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade, a temperatura continua baixa (13,3ºC).



Ai essa média de Setembro a baixar a pique


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ai essa média de Setembro a baixar a pique



Tem baixado bem, vamos ver como termina o mês  

A média já chegou a estar em 25,1ºC e agora baixou para 20,4ºC, até ao dia de ontem.




Mais um trovão


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 15:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Tem baixado bem, vamos ver como termina o mês
> 
> A média já chegou a estar em 25,1ºC e agora baixou para 20,4ºC, até ao dia de ontem.
> 
> ...




Ainda vais acabar nos 18,x que é a normal


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 16:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem por cá fiasco total, que eu desse conta choveu 2 vezes, de manhã, com alguma intensidade, mas de pouca duração 10/15 minutos. 

De mín. tive: 14,4ºC e neste momento 23,9ºC.

Também tenho Cbs de aspecto ameaçador a passar com alguma velocidade, mas não deixam nada no chão!  
Trovoadas nem vê-las


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Na Madeira de momento 19,5ºC, 1015mb.
O dia foi de chuva e nevoeiro, de momento não chove.


----------



## tozequio (23 Set 2006 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 17.6ºC e chove com alguma intensidade, os extremos por aqui foram 14.3ºC/21.4ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Céu nublado e 14,1ºC neste momento. O dia de hoje foi muito semelhante ao anterior em termos térmicos.  10,7ºC / 16,8ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Set 2006 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 14,1ºC neste momento. O dia de hoje foi muito semelhante ao anterior em termos térmicos.  10,7ºC / 16,8ºC



Aqui caiu há instantes um pequeno aguaceiro durante uns 4 minutos  

Em minha casa: 16,1ºC / 10,4ºC. Agora 12,4ºC e a mínima ainda pode ser alterada.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2006 às 20:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Aqui caiu há instantes um pequeno aguaceiro durante uns 4 minutos
> 
> Em minha casa: 16,1ºC / 10,4ºC. Agora 12,4ºC e a mínima ainda pode ser alterada.



Na foto dá para ver as nuvens bem mais compactas nas serras a Norte da cidade, deve ter chovido bastante para lá.

Esse aguaceiro não chegou aqui


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 20:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*






Que linda que é Bragança de noite! 

A minha máxima, aqui em casa foi de 24,5ºC, neste momento 18,2ºC e descendo!


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 23:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui depois de uma tarde mais ou menos calma com um aguaceiro ou outro, a partir das 20 começou  a piorar, agora os aguaceiros são mais frequentes e está um vento moderado. Temperatura actual: 15.1ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Na Madeira 16,3ºC, 1016mb, céu nublado. Hoje está mais frio do que o habitual, deve ser o tempo de Norte


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2006 às 23:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui só tive um pequeno aguaceiro a meio da tarde e foi só!a máxima foi de 23,4ºC e neste momento tenho uns frescos 17,2ºC e 1010hpa


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 10:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima muitíssimo semelhante aos dias anteriores, 14.2ºC. Neste momento tenho 15.8ºC, e começa a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 10:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui em casa, a mínima foi um pouco mais alta que nos dias anteriores (11,8ºC).
Céu muito nublado e 14,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui está outra vez a chover e a temperatura desceu um pouco (13,7ºC).


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 10:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bons dias,

A mínima que aqui registei foi de 13,6ºC, actualmente 19ºC com nevoeiro.  
Chuvinha nem vê-la desde ontem pela manhã!  
Os meninos do IM actualizaram, como é habitual, hoje ás 6 da matina e lá colocam um aguaceirozito para a tarde, mas não sei porquê não me fio!  

Já repararam que desde ontem as estações automáticas pifaram todas? e nem imagens de satélite eles têm desde as 14h de ontem igualmente!? Foi tudo de fim de semana!


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Então quando vieram as primeiras nevadas a cotas baixas, vai tudo de férias aí por 1 semana  

Por aqui continuo com 15.8ºC e chuva bastante intensa


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive máxima de 22,9 e minima de 14,6º é mais um dia para baixar a média


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 11:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Então quando vieram as primeiras nevadas a cotas baixas, vai tudo de férias aí por 1 semana
> 
> Por aqui continuo com 15.8ºC e chuva bastante intensa



   

Epá ó Tozequio manda lá alguma aqui para baixo, voces têm de sobra, não seja egoísta!


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Epá ó Tozequio manda lá alguma aqui para baixo, voces têm de sobra, não seja egoísta!



Vou ligar a ventoinha lá fora a ver se empurro as nuvens  

Mas agora mais a sério, até nem tem chovido muito aqui na zona do Porto. Reparem nos dados de precipitação entre as 19h de quarta-feira e as 19h de quinta-feira, quando supostamente teriamos os restos do Gordon e a frente fria associada (o GFS previa 30mm para aqui  )

Bragança – 17 mm
Vila Real – 24 mm
Porto – 7 mm
Aveiro – 19 mm
Viseu – 37 mm
Coimbra – 30 mm
Castelo Branco – 28 mm
Portalegre – 38 mm
Montijo – 25 mm
Lisboa – 28 nmm
Évora – 21 mm
Beja – 22 mm
Sines – 41 mm
Sagres – 13 mm
Faro – 12 mm

Até choveu menos que no Algarve


----------



## Fil (24 Set 2006 às 12:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bela manhã outonal por cá, a chuva continua a cair alegremente e a temperatura mantem-se fresca, neste momento em 13,1ºC. A mínima foi de 10,9ºC.


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui 22,3ºC, céu nublado, 1019mb. Choveu durante a noite.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Bela manhã outonal por cá, a chuva continua a cair alegremente e a temperatura mantem-se fresca, neste momento em 13,1ºC. A mínima foi de 10,9ºC.



Assim rebentas com as médias todas, por Branança está mesmo frio   , isso é quase um dia de Inverno por cá


----------



## Luis França (24 Set 2006 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Já repararam que desde ontem as estações automáticas pifaram todas? e nem imagens de satélite eles têm desde as 14h de ontem igualmente!? Foi tudo de fim de semana!



Eu reparei nisso ontem à noite. Nao será devido a um blackout dos satélites provocado por esta tempestade solar (que costuma fritar os ditos):






especialmente no satélite americano da NASA (o da Europa /África foi desligado em 6janeiro2006) e o EUMETSAT que parou nas 12:00 do dia 23Set. (só se nao quiserem que o público veja as novas rotas dos ciclones ....grunf)


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 12:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas por Setúbal a mínima foi de 16,1ºC e agora tenho 22,5ºC até parece que estou noutro pais em relação ás temperaturas ai do Norte 1013hpa e céu muito nublado com abertas mas ainda não choveu e já nem acredito que chova.


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui continua a chover com 13,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui continua a chover com 13,7ºC neste momento.



Bem que diferença!Eu vou neste momento com 23,5ºC muitas nuvens mas com sol!


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 13:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Bem que diferença!Eu vou neste momento com 23,5ºC muitas nuvens mas com sol!



Tenho uma máxima de 18,8 e neste momento 17,8 a minima foi de 14,6. Dia frio por aqui. Continua a chover moderadamente  . Dia tipico de Inverno até nas máximas


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2006 às 16:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

boas por aqui tem chovido desde as 13h sem parar, dia bom para estar em casa  

Temperatura 16.2°C
Humidade 	76%
Pressão Atmosférica  1005mb


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



> Deslizamento de terras em Vila Nova de Gaia
> Provocou danos em duas habitações e um ferido ligeiro
> 
> A chuva intensa no Grande Porto provocou um deslizamento de terras em Vila Nova de Gaia, às 12:30, numa escarpa da Rua Cabo Simão, nas imediações da ponte do Infante.
> ...



fonte : http://jn.sapo.pt/2006/09/24/ultimas/Deslizamento_de_terras_em_Vila_N.html


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tem sido um bom dia de chuva por todo o norte e centro não tarde vai chegar aqui tenho o céu todo coberto já e a temperatura a descer máxima do dia: 24,4ºC  neste momento tenho 23,2ºC ,1012hpa e 72%HR


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 18:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Eu reparei nisso ontem à noite. Nao será devido a um blackout dos satélites provocado por esta tempestade solar (que costuma fritar os ditos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Luis

Acho que mais do que fritarem, são eles que os desligam para evitar isso mesmo. Mas claro este tipo de sucessos, que lógicamente influencia e muito o clima e a vida humana neste planeta, ninguém notícia... Porque será!?   

Quanto ao dia de hoje, até agora a máxima foi de 23,6ºC. Actualmente dia de aspecto cinzentão, Sol nem vê-lo, o vento tem algumas rajadas moderadas de quando em vez e a temp. actual é de 21,1ºC. Está aquel dia típico de Outono aqui em Elvas em que a qualquer momento chove, mas na realidade nunca chega a cair uma gota!


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 18:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O sol acabou por aparecer à tarde e a temperatura ainda subiu um pouco.

Aqui em casa: 11,8ºC / 17.1ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

por cá, 17,5ºC, céu nublado, 1019mb


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 21:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui o céu foi cobrindo ao longo da tarde e começou a chuviscar ao fim da tarde até agora mas é mesmo só uns chuviscos temperatura actual 19,8ºC,1014hpa e 87%HR


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 22:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

De facto, como a notícia que o DJ_Alex postou, nesta zona choveu bastante, entre as 9 e meia e as 15 horas choveu ininterruptamente, e com alguma intensidade. Segundo os dados de Pedras Rubras choveu 35 mm entre as 19 horas de ontem e as 19 horas de hoje  

Por aqui tive um dia típico de início de Novembro, 14.2ºC/17.7ºC, a máxima mais baixa desde 16 de Abril. Neste momento tenho 16.4ºC, e parece estar a começar a cair as primeiras pingas de chuva, já que já não chove há cerca de 3 horas.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 22:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> De facto, como a notícia que o DJ_Alex postou, nesta zona choveu bastante, entre as 9 e meia e as 15 horas choveu ininterruptamente, e com alguma intensidade. Segundo os dados de Pedras Rubras choveu 35 mm entre as 19 horas de ontem e as 19 horas de hoje
> 
> Por aqui tive um dia típico de início de Novembro, 14.2ºC/17.7ºC, a máxima mais baixa desde 16 de Abril. Neste momento tenho 16.4ºC, e parece estar a começar a cair as primeiras pingas de chuva, já que já não chove há cerca de 3 horas.



Este Inverno vamos com 1,5 meses de avanço. Assim sendo Dezembro deverá ser um mes muito duro


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 22:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em lx tem chuvido talvez um bocadinho depois da hora de almoço...Umas vezes mais forte, outras menos...

O radar do IM deve ter dado o berro mais uma vez...


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 23:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Foi o radar e foi as EMA, está tudo em baixo


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 10:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

às 9h de hoje estavam 16,5ºC, 1022hPa e céu limpo pelo Norte da Madeira


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje às 07:00h estavam 17,1ºC e 1019hPa, cinzento e murrinha, contudo agora já abriu e daqui a pouco vai haver sol


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Set 2006 às 10:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Direcçao das nuvens e vento NW -- SE

Preocupante nao??? 

Temp: n/d


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Ontem no IC24*

n sei se alguem andou ontem no IC24 durante a hora de almoço!!! 
era o verdadeiro caos.. chuva intensa, e com as obras que perduram neste troço, tudo o que era água escorria para a estrada. o escoamento de águas estava completamente entulhado de lamas e lixo acumulado das obras. de 100 em 100 metros havia lagos para atravessar!!!  fora os acidentes!!! Um caos completo!

n se viram tb a noticia do deslizamento (de lixo ) em Gaia. na vertente do douro!!! é caos urbanistico


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 16,1ºC mas agora já vou com 24,8ºC e 1020hpa a máxima de ontem já foi batida!


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma minina de 16,7 e a máxima ontem foi de 19,1.

Agora tenho 21,8 e 1020hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Set 2006 às 13:02)

*Re: Ontem no IC24*



Bruno Campos disse:


> n sei se alguem andou ontem no IC24 durante a hora de almoço!!!
> era o verdadeiro caos.. chuva intensa, e com as obras que perduram neste troço, tudo o que era água escorria para a estrada. o escoamento de águas estava completamente entulhado de lamas e lixo acumulado das obras. de 100 em 100 metros havia lagos para atravessar!!!  fora os acidentes!!! Um caos completo!
> 
> n se viram tb a noticia do deslizamento (de lixo ) em Gaia. na vertente do douro!!! é caos urbanistico



Eu andei sim senhor!Fui a paços de ferreira e a verdade é k realmente n havia condiçoes nenhumas!Hj pelo Porto acordei kom céu bastante nebulado e neste momento há boas abertas,prestes a limpar!Por aqui,21ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2006 às 13:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui o céu está quase limpo e a temperatura um pouco mais elevada que em dias anteriores (20,5ºC). 
10,0ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (25 Set 2006 às 16:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Sol pela Covilhã, com algumas núvens à mistura. Pelas 14 horas, na zona baixa da cidade estavam 23,5 graus. A tarde de ontem foi de chuva e algum vento, que o digam os jogadores do Covilhã-Mirandense para a Taça de Portugal.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Senador (25 Set 2006 às 16:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

24ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2006 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

O dia de hoje já foi mais quente que os anteriores e sem precipitação.

10,0ºC / 22,2ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2006 às 21:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

17,8ºC em Braga


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Agora no Norte da Madeira:
17,1ºC, 1021mb/hPa, Céu limpo


----------



## tozequio (25 Set 2006 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui ainda caiu chuva miudinha de manhã, mas ao fim da manhã o céu limpou e acabou por estar um ameno dia de Outono, 15.3ºC/23.5ºC, a noite até está agradável, tenho de momento 16.9ºC e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2006 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Céu completamente limpo e 15,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2006 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

E a pressão sempre a subir já vou com uns amargos 1017hPa. Anda por aí o anticiclone  
Temperatura actual 16.4ºC


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> E a pressão sempre a subir já vou com uns amargos 1017hPa. Anda por aí o anticiclone
> Temperatura actual 16.4ºC



Eu tenho 1022 é uma grande diferença


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Eu por aqui depois de um dia quentinho 25,7ºC agora tenho uma noite bastante kente para a hora 20,1ºC  e 1021hpa


----------



## Fil (26 Set 2006 às 01:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá tive uma mínima de 10,3ºC e uma máxima 20,9ºC. Agora tenho 14,8ºC e apesar do céu estar limpo, a temperatura desce muito devagar devido à humidade alta. Já ontem aconteceu a mesma coisa, a temperatura esteve quase estancada durante a madrugada.


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 09:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

hoje a mínima chegou aos 14.3 C por volta das 6h30m


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2006 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 17,2ºC neste momento já vou quase com 19ºC vou para Grândola até quinta.


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 10:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje, mínima d 17ºC e estão neste momento 21,5ºC 1020hPa


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje por cá mínima de 16º, 1022mb/hPa, céu limpo


----------



## Tiago Moreno (26 Set 2006 às 12:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Céu limpo, 20º. Desde ontem que não se vê uma nuvem que desperte interesse para fotografar


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 13:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

20,9ºC e céu limpo neste momento.
10.,0ºC de  mínima hoje.


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui ainda resto do nevoeiro e 22,1 neste momento


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bah mais uma noite de calor e um dia igual!  
Min: 16,7ºC

Neste momento 28,2ºC e com tendência a subir. Céu azuladinho.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui, 26,7ºC, 1020mb/hPa, céu limpo.


----------



## Luis França (26 Set 2006 às 16:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Benfica está 25º (mínima de 16º).
E já agora, porque será que aquelas nuvens estão em linha recta? Parece que foram desenhadas!


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 16:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Em Benfica está agora 25º (mínima de 16º).
> E já agora, porque será que aquelas nuvens estão em linha recta? Parece que foram desenhadas?



qual nuvens??


----------



## Luis França (26 Set 2006 às 16:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

sorry, as que saem do Golfo do México/Flórida até à Groenlândia ... vê-se mm bem no sítio onde desapareceu a Helene


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 16:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> sorry, as que saem do Golfo do México/Flórida até à Groenlândia ... vê-se mm bem no sítio onde desapareceu a Helene



é uma frente....NAda de muito anormal...


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 16:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mas é uma super frente terá quantos milhares de kilometros?


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas é uma super frente terá quantos milhares de kilometros?


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

tanta energia onde ela irá parar


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas é uma super frente terá quantos milhares de kilometros?



Cerca de 6 mil km.


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tivemos por aqui autêntico dia de Verão. (10,0ºC / 24,7ºC)

Na est. meteorológica deve ter passado de 25ºC.


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


>



Nunca vi tal coisa.... um frente que passa bem para lá do raio da baixa pressão abarcando altas pressões e tudo!!


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em minha casa: 10,6ºC / 22,6ºC. Neste momento com 15,9ºC e a subir


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá, 18,1ºC, 1020mb/hPa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Set 2006 às 00:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bem por aqui é uma noite de Verão; 21,4ºC  

A máxima chegou aos 28,8ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (27 Set 2006 às 09:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

esta noite mínima de 16.4ºC
ontem max de 25.4º C


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Nunca vi tal coisa.... um frente que passa bem para lá do raio da baixa pressão abarcando altas pressões e tudo!!



è comum se o anticiclone estiver naquela posição a frente prolonga-se ao longo do fluxo do Ant., i.e. no sentido ponteiros do relógio e num limiar subtropical, existindo forte gradiamento térmico para a sua continua formação, mas diga-se de passagem, que é mais visto no Inverno


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 10:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá, 19,5ºC, 1021hPa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2006 às 12:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

21,8ºC e céu limpo por agora e 10,4ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 12:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje a mínima tb foi mais baixa 15,3ºC, agora 23,1ºC

Já existe uma boa acumulação de neve para o NE da Europa  
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 12:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

E o Gelo: 
Bacia do Ártico
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg

Mar de Bering
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.2.jpg

Terra Nova
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.4.jpg

Gronelândia - anomalia negativa em comparação com ano passado 
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.jpg

mar de Berents - anomalia positiva
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.5.jpg

Mar de Kara - grande anomalia positiva  
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.7.jpg


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E o Gelo:
> Bacia do Ártico
> http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/IMAGES/recent365.anom.region.1.jpg
> 
> ...




Agora vamos ver se conseguimos manter este crescimento de gelo, para confirmar que o aquecimento acabou realmente no final do seculo


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 13:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá tive mínima de 11,6ºC (9,9ºC na estação) e neste momento 22,3ºC e 52% hr.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Não sei como estamos no resto do pais...Mas em Lisboa a temperatura mantem-se elevada...

Acho que as anomalias da temperatura vao ser elevadas este mes...


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 17:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira 22,3ºC, 1018hpa, céu muito nublado e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## duncan (27 Set 2006 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Agora vamos ver se conseguimos manter este crescimento de gelo, para confirmar que o aquecimento acabou realmente no final do seculo



Gostaria que vosse verdade, mas ainda estou céptico em relação ao fim do aquecimento global, vocês viram como foi o verão e o inicio de Setembro em portugal, e as temperaturas médias nos paíse escandinavos,reino unido,europa central e parte da russia ocidental continuam acima da média,podem verificar em qualquer site de meteorologia como weatherunderground.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Acho que a noticia passou um bocadinho ao lado no forum...

Arctic summer ice anomaly shocks scientists

http://www.physorg.com/news77896072.html

http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEM7ZF8LURE_index_0.html

Dá que pensar....


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (27 Set 2006 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Meteorologia  
Este Verão foi o 5º mais quente dos últimos 75 anos
Também classificado como "muito a extremamente chuvoso" em grande parte do território 



O Verão de 2006 foi o quinto mais quente dos últimos 75 anos mas também foi classificado como "muito a extremamente chuvoso" em grande parte do território pelo Instituto de Meteorologia. 
Em Junho, Julho e Agosto, o valor médio da temperatura esteve 1,8 graus acima da média verificada no período de 1961-1990, fazendo deste Verão o quinto mais quente desde 1931, depois dos anos de 2005, 1949, 2004 e 2003. 

Entre 24 de Maio e 09 de Setembro verificaram-se cinco ondas de calor, sendo a mais significativa a que ocorreu entre 07 e 18 de Julho, a maior dos últimos 65 anos, verificada neste mês, que se estendeu a quase todo o território nacional e se prolongou durante 11 dias no Alentejo. 

No Verão de 2006, o número de dias em onda de calor ultrapassou o maior número anteriormente observado em Beja, Braga, Elvas e Penhas Douradas e foi igualado em Alvalade, Alvega e Setúbal. 

Por outro lado, em termos de precipitação, o Verão de 2006 teve valores superiores à média do período 1961-90, classificando-se como muito chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2006 às 20:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Dia um pouco mais quente que ontem. 10,4ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## Senador (27 Set 2006 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

18º em Oeiras...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui o Verão voltou a instalar-se 
de Máxima tive 28ºC e de mínima 17,8ºC.

Actualmente 19,6ºC com céu parcialmente nublado e a pressão a descer muito depressa?


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira 17,6ºC, 1019hpa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 06:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Buenos días. Me presento, soy de San Fernando, al lado de Cádiz, españa. Y bueno, si os parece bien, estaré en este foro informandoos. Lo traduciré al Portugés también si no me entendeis (con un traductor automatico, aunque como ya sabeis, son algo cutres, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
Saludos.  

Bom dia. Eu apareço, Eu sou de San Fernando, ao lado de Cadiz, Spain. E bom, se lhe parecer bem, Eu estarei em informandoos deste forum. Eu traduzi-lo-ei também ao Portugés se não mim os entendeis (com um tradutor automático, embora como já sabeis, são algo miserly, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
Saludos.


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Set 2006 às 08:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Buenos días. Me presento, soy de San Fernando, al lado de Cádiz, españa. Y bueno, si os parece bien, estaré en este foro informandoos. Lo traduciré al Portugés también si no me entendeis (con un traductor automatico, aunque como ya sabeis, son algo cutres, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
> Saludos.
> 
> Bom dia. Eu apareço, Eu sou de San Fernando, ao lado de Cadiz, Spain. E bom, se lhe parecer bem, Eu estarei em informandoos deste forum. Eu traduzi-lo-ei também ao Portugés se não mim os entendeis (com um tradutor automático, embora como já sabeis, são algo miserly, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
> Saludos.



bemvindo albertoisla!
é bom termos membros espanhois a participar neste forum! 

esta noite a minima foi de 17.6º C


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 08:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Buenos días. Me presento, soy de San Fernando, al lado de Cádiz, españa. Y bueno, si os parece bien, estaré en este foro informandoos. Lo traduciré al Portugés también si no me entendeis (con un traductor automatico, aunque como ya sabeis, son algo cutres, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
> Saludos.
> 
> Bom dia. Eu apareço, Eu sou de San Fernando, ao lado de Cadiz, Spain. E bom, se lhe parecer bem, Eu estarei em informandoos deste forum. Eu traduzi-lo-ei também ao Portugés se não mim os entendeis (com um tradutor automático, embora como já sabeis, são algo miserly, lo siento) En san fernando mínima de 19,3º y ahora 20,2º
> Saludos.



Muito Bem Vindo AlbertoIsla, é um prazer ter sempre os nossos vizinhos a participar activamente no nosso forum


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 09:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá, 19,6ºC, 1020hpa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (28 Set 2006 às 11:16)

*re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Bom dia!

Por aqui 18,2º. Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca mas constante desde que começou as 9:20


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2006 às 14:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Céu nublado e 21,5ºC neste momento. Estas nuvens impediram o arrefecimento nocturno e a mínima hoje ficou em 15,0ºC.


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boa tarde. Em altoestratos do San Fernando (Cadiz) e em 23,3ºC. vento de 57% do SUL a 10km/h


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui um dia mais fresco que ontem , mas pouco:
Temp. m:17,6º C
Temp. M: 24,6º C

Actualmente céu com algumas nuvens convectivas, mas tem vindo a despejar ao longo do dia, temp. actual 23,7º C e a estação mostra chuva! vamos ver...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui um dia mais fresco que ontem , mas pouco:
Temp. m:17,6º C
Temp. M: 24,6º C

Actualmente céu com algumas nuvens convectivas, mas tem vindo a despejar ao longo do dia, temp. actual 23,7º C e a estação mostra chuva! vamos ver...


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2006 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas vim a pouco de Grandola as máximas ficaram abaixo do que eu pensava!dia 26:MAX.26ºC dia 27:MIN.17,3ºC MÁX.25,0ºc  hoje MIN.17ºC MÁX.25ºC actualmente já em Setubal 21,0ºC e 1017hpa.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Já me esquecia esta manha choveu em Grândola durante umas 2 horas de forma fraca a moderada e foi ficando menos nublado pela tarde


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mínima mais alta, máxima mais baixa e algumas nuvens. 

15,0ºC / 22,6ºC


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Máxima de 24,5º. Céu nublado y 21,5º


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Hoje tive uma mínima de 14,4ºC e máxima de 20,9ºC.

Agora 14,3ºC, 78% hr e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 06:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Mínima de 19,4 agora 19,4º/81% céu sem nuvens


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Set 2006 às 08:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

esta noite mínima de 17.7ºC


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 10:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Hoje a mínima foi mais elevada do que ontem 17,4ºC e 1015mb, 92% HR


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por lisboa as coisas tem estado calmas...uma chuvinha que não serve para nada...


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui está novamente a chover com 16,9ºC.

A manhã foi de chuva, embora fraca, e uma mínima de 12,9ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas. céu sem nuvens, agora 22,0º máxima de 22,2º


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 13:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por cá caiu há pouco um aguaceiro, que a juntar com o que caiu durante a manhã (ou madrugada?) dá 2,1 mm no dia de hoje. A mínima foi de 13,0ºC e neste momento ainda 16,5ºC com máxima de 16,9ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 13:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Boas. céu sem nuvens, agora 22,0º máxima de 22,2º



Temperatura baixa ai para a zona de Cadiz não é?


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 14:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Temperatura baixa ai para a zona de Cadiz não é?



Sí, agora 23,8ºC deberiamos rondar los 27ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2006 às 16:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira, 27,4ºC, 1020hpa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Nuvens e algum sol com 17,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 18:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas daqui a pouco vai começar a chover bem a norte do Mondego e daqui a uns minutos no Porto e o GFS o que mostra   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn064.png
só lá para a meia noite é mostrava a sério, é aquele atraso que nós sabemos
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn124.png


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 21:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Alguma chuva e uma máxima inferior a 20ºC. 

12,9ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em minha casa 13,0ºC / 17,9ºC e 3,6mm  

Neste momento céu encoberto e temperatura estancada nos 13,6ºC...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 04:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui o dia foi uma monotonia, céu encoberto durante a manhã, mas chuva nem vê-la , à tarde houve abertas  e nada mais. A minima foi de facto mais fresquinha que as anteriores 15,8C e a máxima: 24,2ºC.
Pelo radar do IM deve ter a caído uma dose na zona do Porto entre a 1h e as 2h  .


----------



## albertoisla (30 Set 2006 às 08:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Boas!
Céu encoberto, minima de 18,8º agora 19,5ºC/85%


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2006 às 09:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

20,6ºC, 1020hpa, céu nublado.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 10:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

16,1ºC e algumas nuvens. 

Mínima de 13,2ºC (12,7ºC na est. meteorológica)


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2006 às 11:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por Setúbal tive uma mínima muito alta 19,7ºC neste momento tenho 22,2ºC ,1016hpa e 70%HR céu coberto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por Setúbal tive uma mínima muito alta 19,7ºC neste momento tenho 22,2ºC ,1016hpa e 70%HR céu coberto




Eu tenho estado a ter medias de 22Cº á noite e 27Cº de dia!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por Setúbal tive uma mínima muito alta 19,7ºC neste momento tenho 22,2ºC ,1016hpa e 70%HR céu coberto




Eu tenho estado a ter medias de 22Cº á noite e 27Cº de dia!!!
O clima sub-tropical anda-me afectar o juizo


----------



## albertoisla (30 Set 2006 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Céu com algumas nuvens, cumulus mediocris e humillis, máxima de 25,0ºC neste momento 24,4ºC e 55%


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui tenho neste momento 24,0ºC a máxima até ao momento foi 24,5ºC o céu continua coberto mas chuva nem vela.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 15:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui toda a manhã com chuva fraca, mas pelo menos é chuva! , a temp. mínima da noite foi de 19,1ºC, agora tenho 23,3ºC, e a chuva está a diminuir e já se vêm uns claros no horizonte.


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Em Melgaço, vento moderado, 20.8ºC. Olhando para oeste parece que aproximam mais aguaceiros


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Setembro 2006]*

Por aqui tive 15.8ºC/20.4ºC e neste momento estou com 18.3ºC, sem chuva desde madrugada mas sempre com o céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 21:33)

O dia de hoje acabou por ser um pouco mais quente que ontem.

13,2ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2006 às 21:35)

Aqui também só choveu de manhã, registei 5,2 mm. A mínima foi de 13,1ºC (logo á 1:17) e a máxima de 19,2ºC. Neste momento 15,7ºC com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Set 2006 às 22:48)

Ora aqui está a minha primeira informação oficial com a minha primeira estação meteo:

Braga - Tº actual - 18,9º

Acho esta tº exagerada, será da película adesiva que cobre o visor do sensor exterior, e que veio assim do local de venda ?


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 22:51)

iceberg disse:


> Ora aqui está a minha primeira informação oficial com a minha primeira estação meteo:
> 
> Braga - Tº actual - 18,9º
> 
> Acho esta tº exagerada, será da película adesiva que cobre o visor do sensor exterior, e que veio assim do local de venda ?



Não deve estar muito longe da realidade, é a temperatura da zona litoral norte


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 22:57)

Em Melgaço já baixou para os 16.4ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 23:12)

15,2ºC e já chove.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 23:46)

Volta outra vez a chover.


----------

